# Gardening



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 20, 2017)

I have envied peonies in people's gardens. Last fall I contacted a peony grower and asked about a variety that would grow in my area. I am so happy with it! The flowers are beautiful and so fragrant!


----------



## amysue (Apr 20, 2017)

Those are beautiful. We had white ones in my yard as a kid. They always smelled amazing.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 22, 2017)

That is so PRETTY! I love those.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 24, 2017)

My grandma has had peonies as long as I can remember and I just adore them! Between them and the lilacs her yard smells incredible. Those were two plants I always knew I wanted in my own yard (just gotta get a yard now...) Your flower is absolutely beautiful. Almost looks like tissue paper. Congrats!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree that flower is incredible! Peony - hmmm... May have to look into those, now too.

How are you doing with your Espaliered Apple tree (s)? did you start them yourselves from twigs or did you purchase them already started and then build supports for them? I ask as I found a nursery here in NC that sells young fruit tree trees - some have been started in Espalier fashion and I've been thinking about them...

We are building up an area circling our 60' round pen - using a combo of shredded paper, cardboard, pony manure (mostly well composted - but some not as I remove it from the round pen where we've had ponies in constant residence for a year now), chicken coop compost (AMAZING how the chickens are turning the sand under their coops into usable compost - when I add weeds, dirty hay/shavings/straw, pine straw, limited pony manure, leaves & all kitchen waste to their coops), rabbit manure/alfalfa hay. There will be "trenches" on both sides of the mounds for the tree areas that are catching the rain water - wish I'd had a little more done before this current system hit us - would have been nice to "catch" more of the run off. The trees will be a combo of actual Dwarf varieties and larger ones that we will keep well pruned to prevent them from getting over 12' tall. Hopefully, this will allow us to work with the natural water flow on our property and utilize it, give us shade while using the round pen (whether for training or "living") AND provide us with fruit! We haven't planted any trees yet, though. Getting there...

Looking at putting in a line of grapes and raspberries with other flowering plants between our driveway and the pasture fence. This would aid in the run-off from the driveway (didn't appear to be any before the storms hit last year - now it's very obvious we have quite a bit). - again retaining water & rerouting it for use to the good. And may be able to use other fruit trees along other pasture fences - also for shade & to soak up some of the excess water from rain. Right now - only installing/working on the "beds" where hoses will also reach as we don't have permanent drip lines in... (another reason starting around the round pen - I'm in that area daily - with ponies and chickens). I've got another section of fence where we are putting in black berries (thornless) have the first two - but not in the ground yet - Ouachita variety. 2 honey berries going in by our house - haven't decided exactly where just yet - they'd started blooming in February when it got warm - we were recommended at that time to put them in shade to prevent them from doing full bloom(s) and not fruiting this year. Now they need to be planted in full sun... Not sure if they will actually fruit this year or not.

Don't have a tractor right now, quotes for having someone do what I want done are higher than we've had $$ for and I'm now a lot older and not nearly as fit since I went to a varying part/full time desk job. So, we move by hand/small equipment/ponies, dig by hand and build by hand - slow going!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2017)

My espaliered trees are loaded with fruit again this year. I do have some gall on one of the apples. I had to send a photo to Stark, where I purchased the bare root trees, to ask what it was. I have a feeling the gall must have been on the tree originally, as there doesn't seem to be any way the bacteria could have got on it here. The other Stark apple tree does not have it. Not going to do anything right now. Some trees can survive it. If the gall girdles the trunk, it will be a goner.

BUT, I cannot prune the other trees after it without disinfecting the pruners.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 26, 2017)

Beautiful peony! I bet it smells heavenly.

I'm jealous, mine always have itsy bitsy ants in the blooms.


----------



## REO (May 3, 2017)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2017)

Two deer were circling the garden last night, eyeing the loaded apple trees. My husband yelled at them and waved his arms, but they just kept ogling the apples. I went out with the camera, but they had moved away by then. I know there wouldn't be an apple left on the tree if they were not enclosed in the garden.

We are eating potatoes, onions, kale, lettuce. Cherries are over. Beans are blooming. What's in your garden??


----------



## candycar (Jun 24, 2017)

This is my gardening effort this year. It breaks up the big white side of my garage. Two cutouts from TSC, giant zennias and paving bricks from the streets of Ashland KY that are 100+ years old. I love those bricks and have them bordering all my landscaping.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 24, 2017)

We've pooped out on our big vegie garden this year, I'm ashamed to say.........Just have tomatoes, onions, potatoes, and some herbs growing.......but we do have plenty of flowers! Especially humming bird attracting types........IF they ever get here! I'm really upset that our normal hummers OR the swallows haven't shown up! What gives???


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2017)

Love that historical touch, and your zinnias are gorgeous. I have trouble with powdery mildew on them in my area.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2017)

Miniv said:


> We've pooped out on our big vegie garden this year, I'm ashamed to say.........Just have tomatoes, onions, potatoes, and some herbs growing.......but we do have plenty of flowers! Especially humming bird attracting types........IF they ever get here! I'm really upset that our normal hummers OR the swallows haven't shown up! What gives???


We've had swallows, but not as many hummingbirds are usual. Usually the red yucca is a prime hummingbird attraction and I've only seen them occasionally so far. That sounds like a pretty good garden to me!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2017)

Gala apples are finished but these gold delicious are just about ready to harvest. Good apple harvest, but over all it wasn't a good garden year for me. This cucumber vine is gigantic and loaded with blossoms. I am finally getting a few, but for all the blooms it is disappointing. Lack of pollinators, I think.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, that is a hearty looking plant! I see a sunflower peaking out, I just bought a bunch today. They make me smile. We have had a nice show of tiger lilies this year. They are just about down to their last blossoms and I will miss them when they are gone, they are my favorite flower. And our hibiscus has gone wild with huge blossoms, orange with pink centers. They are so vibrant in their coloring that they don't look real.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry. The giant sunflower is tin. It goes in the garden every year. I helped judge at a Fair last week and there were two giant sunflowers entered. Also saw a field of sunflowers near us for the first time. I wonder how they are harvested?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2017)

I had a bad last season with Cucumbers too Marsha. Your espalier trees look wonderful. My SIL has 6 of them , I pinched one of her mandarins off the tree last week and it was really nice.

Im very much looking forward to getting back out in the garden. Its been such a cold crappy winter here and I am hanging for some sunshine


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 9, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I had a bad last season with Cucumbers too Marsha. Your espalier trees look wonderful. My SIL has 6 of them , I pinched one of her mandarins off the tree last week and it was really nice.
> 
> Im very much looking forward to getting back out in the garden. Its been such a cold crappy winter here and I am hanging for some sunshine


What are the espaliered trees supported on? I am ready for a season change here, too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2017)

They are supported on trellis. My SIL is a horticulturist and was given them two years ago. She has pruned them right back and has been feeding them. Its amazing how much new growth and extra flowers she has this year.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 10, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Sorry. The giant sunflower is tin. It goes in the garden every year. I helped judge at a Fair last week and there were two giant sunflowers entered. Also saw a field of sunflowers near us for the first time. I wonder how they are harvested?[/quote
> Bummer about that sunflower lol, it looks like the real deal in the picture. I wonder if the field by you is grown for seeds or for flowers? Either way, what a happy crop to grow.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Marsha Cassada said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. The giant sunflower is tin. It goes in the garden every year. I helped judge at a Fair last week and there were two giant sunflowers entered. Also saw a field of sunflowers near us for the first time. I wonder how they are harvested?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2017)

The new crop of cleomes are looking pretty now. We saw 4 young raccoons drinking in the little water garden last night. I'd love to put fish in it, but they never last long.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 13, 2017)

Hows your veggie Gardens going ? have they finished for the year ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Hows your veggie Gardens going ? have they finished for the year ?


We are covered up with apples, and the yard-long green beans are doing well still. Peppers and okra still coming on. As soon as things finish, I am planning some serious work in the tires--soil amendment, compost, moving strawberries, new drip hoses...

Do you have your garden going, or is it still a little too early? I need to put in some more lettuce and kale, but I might skip it this fall as I want to do the soil work in the tires.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 13, 2017)

Sounds like its still producing lots of goodies for you.

Its a little early here to put anything in , though ive made a start with soil prep. I have had the rotary hoe out and in the garden beds turning over the soil. Ill order some Cow and chicken manure in the next couple of weeks and hopefully ( not holding my breath) the weather starts to warm up. Id like to have everything planted mid- late Oct. I find if I plant earlier , I'm not as successful due to the remaining frosts and usually have to replace a lot of the seedlings.

I am very much looking forward to it this year. I am going to enclose one of the beds so I can plant things usually eaten by the ducks and rabbits ( lettuces, Bok choy, etc)

Ill post some pics when its up and running


----------



## chandab (Sep 13, 2017)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Ill order some Cow and chicken manure in the next couple of weeks and hopefully ( not holding my breath) the weather starts to warm up.


Shouldn't you be using your own pony poos to fertilize?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 14, 2017)

I tried that a few years back, but because my horses are on grass , the grass seeds from the poo grew better than what the veggies. It was the biggest battle.

I think you can make it into a liquid fertilizer but I think it needs to sit for a certain period of time. ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 14, 2017)

I compost my horse and chicken manure. By the time it is turned a couple of times and turns into dirt, it does have weeds left in it, but I have found that to be a hazard with any fresh manure I bought in the past. The bagged compost that's been cooked is the only way to avoid that, I think.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2017)

I had a few chinese lanterns ripen this year. Usually I don't get any. I mixed them with some lighted silk ones for an autumn window sill display.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 20, 2017)

I love love love that display! Fall/halloween decor is my favorite.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 20, 2017)

Just about finished weeding the veggie garden beds and the weather is starting to warm up


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 5, 2017)

What do you plan to plant? I should be doing kale and Tom Thumb lettuce right now, but have been too discouraged to attempt. Did move all the strawberries out of the asparagus tire and into their own tire. Found a few grubs while delving and the chicks enjoyed them. Next spring, we will replace all the soaker hoses with the emitter system. The soaker hoses get clogged with minerals too quickly. We also had a few weeks of ultra high water pressure in our rural line and it blew out the timer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 9, 2017)

So far , I will be planting tomato's, zucchini, capsicums (think you call them bell pepper),corn, spring onions, beetroot and cucumbers ( when the last of the frosts have gone)

I am enclosing one bed this year to keep the ducks and rabbits out. Ill then be able to grow lettuces, bok choy and other veggies that are a smorgasbord for the wildlife here





I have some strawberries in and also some herbs in pots. Thanks for the tip re the soaker hose. I have it up my driveway, though will avoid putting in into the 3 x beds.

The weathers just starting warm up now


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 30, 2017)

Long weekend here this coming weekend for the Melbourne Cup. So by the end of Tuesday, I should have all my seedlings into the ground.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 30, 2017)

All the seedlings in! What a great, springtime accomplishment.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 2, 2017)

Almonds are on the way.

The second Pic is a dwarf Pear and in the background of it , is a nashi Pear.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 21, 2017)

My veggie beds are still not up and running , have been so busy doing other things around the place , including cleaning up so not to create hiding spots for snakes.

Had my first batch of banana passionfruit ( so good )


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 22, 2017)

Beautiful spot! Do you eat the passionfruit as-is, or do they need cooking? I know about black eyed peas, but I've never seen a banana passionfruit...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 22, 2017)

Thankyou





I eat them as is, this is the first year they have fruited and they are very tasty


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 11, 2017)

Royal Gala apples on the way


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow, they seem far along for your season.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 12, 2017)

I love that even though I'm freezing under the snow here in the U.S. you are enjoying gardening weather in Australia. I wish I could grow fruit here. Our season is soooo short and our winters get so cold that few fruit trees can survive them. I'm looking at maybe getting a really big green house next year. Industrial size!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 13, 2017)

We had a really cold winter this year, it was the first time as a horse owner of 30 years that my water troughs had frozen over. ( you guys prob deal with this on a daily basis ?) The fruit trees blossomed as soon as they felt the warmth and I thought it was a little earlier than usual myself.

Major Clementine, you should definitely install a green house, If I was near you Id send some frames around, I have heaps just gathering dust. You may have better success by planting some "dwarf " variety's of fruit trees if you get the green house. They can usually be planted into pots and most will give full size fruit.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 13, 2017)

For those that grow Citrus trees, what do you feed them ? and how often ?

TIA


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 5, 2018)

Update on the Garden, Ryan?

I got my onion sets and will get them in later in the month.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 6, 2018)

This years harvest ( so far)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 6, 2018)

Top left - Almonds , Apples, Blood Plums, Corn, 4 weeks after planting, New years eve when i put the seedlings into the ground, White nectarines, yellow nectarines.

I have one apple tree that has been netted and also two pear trees. 1 x Nashi Pear, I x Peckham pear.

I nearly didn't plant anything as I was so late getting things into the ground this year.

With the zucchinis and cucumbers I am glad I waited. The last two years the plants suffered from the last of the frosts that we get here.

One thing I did try for the first time this year is "watermelons" . I may have been a little late but they are are growing , though yet to fruit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures and updates. Looks like you won't starve!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 13, 2018)

that is so cool Ryan, u should be proud, i love gardening but unfortunately i was born with a brown thumb.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks so much for your kind words. It has been a big learning experience and I enjoy being able to harvest from "garden to plate"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2018)

We are totally replacing all the irrigation in our raised bed tires. After researching, we decided to go with emitters, instead of soaker hose. Each tire will be controlled so I can regulate better.

Time to get my onions in this week, according to the Old Farmer's Almanac.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 26, 2018)

After hearing how yours had constantly blocked , I decided not to use them any more. With the heat here, I like to be able to turn them on first thing in the morning. With the emmiters, It soaks the leaves of the plants as well as penetrates into the soil. When I had the soaker hose , I noticed everything was droopy by the time I got home from work.

I have harvested , Cucumbers , Pears, Nashi Pears, More zucchinis , Spring onions . Sweet corn will be the last to harvest for 2017/2018


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2018)

Aren't fruits and vegetables ART? Gorgeous produce. What variety of cucumber to you prefer? I like Orient Express.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 12, 2018)

I actually like the "bush" cucumbers this year. They were the slightly striped ones.

One thing I love about homegrown cucumbers is the skin is never bitter





How are you going in preparation with this years plant out Marsha ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2018)

Got the onions in. My sister is starting sweet potato slips. We are still freezing at night here some. Strawberries looking good and asparagus should be showing soon. I sprinkled on epsom salt. Cilantro wintered over. I had a bad year last year, so I am resting this year. The only other vegetable I plan to do is yard long green beans. And probably oregano. Hopefully the apples and cherry will produce well.

He got the new drip in the tires, but it isn't hooked up because of freezing. Also, our rural water pressure is running nearly 120 psi. The rural water gave us a regulator, but he had to dig up the meter and install the regulator for the line to house, barn, and corral. The high pressure blew out our garden timer last fall and caused one of the outdoor faucets to spring a leak. He was worried about other damage, even to the Pex under the house.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2018)

Just about finished in the veggie garden dept here for the summer. I harvested some corn yesterday but I was a little slow and the "Aphids" had got to quite a few of them. My tomatoes did really well , until the hurricane winds we have been having took to them. Nothing like a homegrown Tomato, so much more tasty than ones brought in the grocery store. Picked about 30 apples off the last tree.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2018)

Well, we've had warm days then sudden cold snaps. Still in a drought. For some reason almost all the onions I put in didn't make it. This has never happened to me before. Maybe the sets were not good ones? I will need to get new ones to put in. Kale is doing well and the strawberries. We had a cold snap with 50+ mhp wind this week and it burnt quite a lot of the cherry blossoms. Some were not open yet so maybe they will produce. Another cold snap due this weekend.

I am toying with the idea of getting another beehive. We haven't done bees since we've been in Oklahoma. So many challenges to raising bees now, but I would like to get some pollinators going here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2018)

Yikes. Temp dropped into the low 20's for nearly 12 hours. Lost the cherries. Asparagus all wilted over. New rose growth frozen. I did cover the peony and a couple of other things and they are all right. Strawberries held up fine and so did the kale. No moisture with the cold, which is bad for the wheat. After this week we should be safe. Hope to plant the replacement onions tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2018)

Mother nature sure likes to have the final say. Hope the weather steadies for you soon Marsha.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2018)

The drip isn't as wonderful as it was touted.  The emission points clog up easily.  He found that bending the line at the emission point breaks the mineral deposit pretty well.  He turned up the pressure from 25 psi to 40 psi and that should help also.  A nice rain is best!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 14, 2018)

Theres nothing more veggie beds like than natural rain. Do you fertilize Marsha ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 14, 2018)

Yes.  I thought the compost was adequate, but soil test last year showed a nitrogen deficiency.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2018)

It really is a big learning experience. Some plants need certain things , others need much more. Ive really noticed this with my fruit trees.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2018)

How are your veggies coming along ? Is the weather being a little nicer ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2018)

We have had some rain the last week.  Everything is taking off.  My sister started me some sweet potatoes from a potato.  I planted 4 and 3 and flourishing.  One appears to be dead, but I haven't given up hope.  Some little zucchinis are forming.  Still getting asparagus and strawberries.  Lettuce did not come up; maybe my seed was old.  I ordered new.   Rain is too late for the blackberries.  We got 1" hail yesterday but luckily it didn't do too much damage.  Have to say we would starve to death if we depended on the garden--or we'd be a lot thinner.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2018)

Enjoy your produce   let me know if you want a recipe for stuffed zucchini.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2018)

After adjusting for the water pressure, the drip started working better.  We are having some trouble tweaking it for temperature/wind.  One bed got too wet and I think it killed the zucchini; overnight it just wilted away.   When I pulled it up, it had no roots.  We are still tweaking.  The yard longs are starting to make now.  No apples because of the late freeze; I did find three  hidden in the branches when I was pruning, but that was only on one tree.  Bad year for onions; usually mine are prize winners.  Sweet potatoes are starting to show some vigor and the little cotton plants are up.  I grow a variety of brown heirloom cotton.  Overall, though, it is amazing what that late, hard freeze did.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2018)

The hard freeze would have killed off the zucchinis . They grow the fastest for me here , so I wait until I know there are no more frosts or they just don't survive .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2018)

Actually, the freeze was in early April.  No iris bloomed after that.  It zapped the fruit.  Had to replant onions.  The kale survived it.  But it made the asparagus really slow to come out.  No iris bloomed.  It got all the first rose buds.  We don't plant squash until late April here.  Cotton is planted in mid May. 

I got a gadget that spiralizes squash.  Really like to cook squash that way.  I may have to get an electric one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2018)

My giant zucchini that has borne one fruit so far.  They get about 4 inches long then turn yellow and die.  And my yard long green beans.  Apple tree in the background and kale.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2018)

All looking really healthy Marsha ? I'll see if I can find some info as to why your zucchinis are dying off


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2018)

From what I can gather information wise , is a lack of calcium in your soil. If you can find a liquid feed that is high in calcium , you should see an improvement. 

If you can get gypsum where you are , this will help.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2018)

Ryan Johnson said:


> From what I can gather information wise , is a lack of calcium in your soil. If you can find a liquid feed that is high in calcium , you should see an improvement.
> 
> If you can get gypsum where you are , this will help.


I did put gypsum in all the garden beds last fall.  That is when it is recommended here.  I have used timed release vegetable fertilizer and foliar veg fertilizer also. 

Some speculate that it is too much water.  Being in a raised bed, it's sometimes hard to know when we are overwatering.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 27, 2018)

Im not an expert , but if it was because of too much water , you would see it in the leaves of the plant. They would be yellow. Your plant to look at in the photo , is very healthy looking. 

Did you plant tomatoes this year? Mine really struggled as did many others here for some reason.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2018)

No, I gave up on tomatoes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 30, 2018)

A new water feature in our yard.  We are planning a dry stream bed going to the right with a large boulder and bird of paradise tree.  We intend to use blue rug junipers around the edge for year round cover, then add some pots of color seasonally.  On the left, not shown, is a stone bench, which will have the flat rocks around it. The random rocks strewn will go into the dry stream bed.  It's a big project but is really making the patio more enjoyable, especially in the heat.  The pot is huge; there is a 4 X 2' stock tank reservoir under it.  Filled with water, the pot weighs about 1 ton.  It's fun to watch the birds at the base, letting the water splash on them.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2018)

It will look great when Its done. I have dry creek at home that runs to the right of our house. I took one of the work trucks up to a friends farm to get massive rocks to help create the banks and sides of it. It was a massive project. It does fill somewhat during winter and when the lake it at its highest. We see some amazing birds throughout the year.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2018)

How did your produce turn out Marsha ? Did your Zucchinis take off ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 9, 2018)

Ryan Johnson said:


> How did your produce turn out Marsha ? Did your Zucchinis take off ?


Nope.  Duds.  I thought the yellow squash was going to do well, but it's just sitting also.  Neighbor has a giant cucumber with tons of blooms and they've only had 2 cukes.  The only thing doing well are my yard long green beans.  And the kale is from The LIttle Shop of Horrors.  I am harvesting corriander from the cilantro, which is kind of fun.  Not sure exactly how I will cook with it yet.  And the sweet potato vines are giant--whether there is anything under the ground I have no idea.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2018)

Fingers crossed you have plenty hiding underground 

Coriander is one of those herbs you either love or hate. I really like it , it goes really well with Asian foods and with Fish.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 10, 2018)

Our garden is a disaster!  NOTHING took....except onions .... We have a squash and  some tomato plants in pots that are flourishing.....Weird.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 10, 2018)

Its been an unusually hot dry year here, cant remember when we had rain last, maybe a month ago. My garden was late getting in since we were helping my son and daughter in law move to a different town when I would normally have been planting. Still for being 3 weeks late its doing okay. My greenhouse is a jungle with tomato plants and they are really producing altho the the fruit are almost entirely green yet. The peas are podding now finally and it looks like its going to be a bumper crop, beans are producing pretty good but I'll see when they are done  just how many I get since its a new variety this year. Cauliflower finished early and the broccoli set its main heads a month ago, just enjoying the little side shoots now. My carrots aren't great this year but I've got enough to share with those near to me who don't garden. In all I'd say its not been a bad year for the garden considering its only the second summer in this new place.

Marsha, I really like your water feature. I bet its relaxing to listen to it gurgle and watch the birds.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2018)

A guest at our garden club meeting yesterday has a greenhouse.  Her engineer husband designed it so it would heat his shop in the winter.  Our group is looking forward to touring it soon to see how it operates.

Our water feature is coming together.  We got two more boulders placed, which will help define the dry stream bed area.  Planted the blue rug junipers; they will have nice year round interest.

I worked in my garden all morning, thinning the strawberries, trimming the squash plants, pulling up moss rose and the giant kale.  I want to plant some new kale; the old was getting rather tough-leaved.  I'll plant some more lettuce in a few weeks.  Possibly when it cools off a little the squash might perform better.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 12, 2018)

I planted some herbs in pots undercover. Its still too cold to put anything in the garden beds. I also planted two small magnolia trees into pots , to go on the back deck in front of the bamboo.

My Almond is blossoming , so the better weather must be coming , right ?  :rofl


----------



## madmax (Aug 14, 2018)

I enjoy reading about everyone's gardening, time constraints kept me from planting my usual very small plot except for basil that is a must for me (!).

One interesting thing happened though.  The hard freeze last winter killed my lime tree that I had grown from a seed and last year was the first crop, I had about 100 limes from it, very sad to lose it.  I had thrown fertilizer around it hoping for a recovery but to no avail.  On an impulse I tossed a handful of gourd seeds in that spot and here is what happened with no other work from me. I can see about 12 so far and new babies are still appearing.  Hope it will be a successful crop.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry you lost your lime tree. Just when it was ready to give you a really good crop, mother nature decided to have her say. 

Im with you on the basil, Ive always got one growing as I use it in so many food dishes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 15, 2018)

Poor little lime tree!  The gourds look amazing.

I put our 5 barred rock chicks into the garden today while I clean their container.  They are having a great time picking around in the asparagus.  They jump down for drinks and snacks, then jump back up into the asparagus.  It's quite a tall jump; sometimes they have to try more than once.   So cute to watch.  They are too little to do any damage.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 30, 2018)

Put my team of highly qualified gardeners in to begin the clean up and fertilizing process for this years crop.

They are a little lazy at times , I spose its hard to find good help these days  :rofl


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2018)

Yours get the weeds and mine get the bugs.  Your gardening help is probably not any more selective than mine, though.  If only we could teach them WHICH plants and WHICH bugs...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 4, 2018)

Will spend some time this weekend in the garden beds, doing some weeding and having a think about what I am going to plant. Have organised to have an arborist come and cut my fruit trees right back. They seem to have hit a "lull" in their development. I may not see a great deal of fruit this year, but hoping for lots in the coming years.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 5, 2018)

I'd be interested in how he prunes the fruit trees.  My books suggest pruning like a vase, with the tree open in the middle.  Since mine are espaliered, I'd like to see yours when he finishes.

Our fair is this week so I decided to dig under the sweet potatoes and see if there was anything fair-worthy.  What a mess.  One the size of a basketball and 3 footballs.  The others were ordinary.  But, all were riddled with potatoe scab.  I was hoping sweet potatoes would not be susceptible, but no such luck.  I was totally intimidated on how to deal with them.  This morning I rinsed them off with the hose and shoved the monsters in the oven to soften up so I could cut and peel them.  I was able to can 3 quarts.  Dapper Dan loves sweet potato, but I'm afraid to give him more than a few pieces.  Maybe I will try to dehydrate the cull and use it for treats.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 5, 2018)

I will take some pics for sure. I have asked him to cut them right back. 

Your sweet potato looks great, hope you find plenty of recipes to make with them !!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 7, 2018)

Been working at the county fair.  I got champion on my grape jelly.  The canned sweet potatoes got a blue. Apples and onions got second place.  I did well on most of my entries. 

These peanuts are not mine, but I thought some people might like to see how peanuts grow.   There was a lot of cotton entered this year.  It was fun to see all the entries.  I entered the photo of my rooster, but it did not place; there were lots of entries in the animal category.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 10, 2018)

Congratulations Marsha, Its great to see some rewarding results.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 15, 2018)

The last of the frosts here have just about gone, so I will start working on this years attempt at a veggie garden in the next few weeks. It will be interesting to see if I have better luck with tomatos this year. 

The water lilies are flowering


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 15, 2018)

I just found this thread, belated congrats on your winnings at the fair, Marsha. September seems like!e such a long time ago!
Ryan, your frosts have shown up here. We had a hard frost two nights ago and last night the water buckets were skimmed heavily with ice. Everything is very grey and dreary. 4-6 inches of snow forecasted for tonite. 
I went for my walk today and pick a lone milk weed pod that I had watched grow, dry and shed its seeds throughout this summer/fall season. It made me kinda sad that another year is winding down. I put the lone pod in a small lusterware jug on my kitchen window sill. 
My mom and I have cut back the perennials and neatened things up in the flower and raspberry gardens. Not much left to do except hibernate.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 15, 2018)

I take my hat off to you, I dont think I could deal with the snow and cold weather like you get. Ive owned horses for the last 30 years and my water troughs have only ever frozen over twice. Both being in the last two years.

How fast has the year gone !! Im starting to think, the older I get the faster its going.


----------



## Shari (Nov 16, 2018)

Love Peonies. My health hasn't been good for awhile so last spring DH and DS moved them into pots near the house. Keeping my fingers crossed they will winter over well, with the extra protection DH gave them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 20, 2018)

I bought a new peony this fall. Looking forward to seeing how it performs next year. Ryan, isn't it a little early for the water lilies? Ours don't usually bloom until true summer.
Cold snap here and I was inspired to use my canned sweet potatoes. I made a pie and some bread.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 20, 2018)

Yum , That looks very nice !!

Im not really sure re the water lilies. There is another section that is yet to flower. The only reason I could think that this lot have is they are in very shallow water, so the temp may be warmer.? ( only a guess)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 21, 2018)

My first decent crop of Banana Passion fruit. They taste much better than they look.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 14, 2019)

I managed to get Zucchinis and cucumbers planted , but apart from that, my fruit trees have done terribly this year. My plum tree went crazy last year ( made Jam) this year I got 1 plum 

I have plenty of apples but that is exciting as its going to get. I planted heaps of herbs in pots, so Ill dry them shortly and put them into jars for cooking.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2019)

Just ordered a peach tree. Should ship in late March. I only have room for one in my enclosed garden. Had to purge the last one--bad variety. This time I got an Elberta; supposed to be excellent for our area. In the past, trees came in standard, semi-dwarf, and dwarf. Now there is standard and "reachable", which is dwarf. 
Picked a little cilantro, which had recovered from chickens. Usually have lots of kale in the winter but early cold really zapped it.
I've made some converts to the dried peppers. So much easier to use, but devilish to prepare. Have not used any of my coriander yet, as I am not sure how. Shall I crush it, or leave the seeds whole to use? Guess I need to research it a little more.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 15, 2019)

Hope this peach tree is a little more to your liking. With the coriander seeds, what sort of food do you like ? I use the seeds in curry pastes, crusts for fish. etc. You could crush some and leave some whole.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2019)

My cucumbers and zucchinis are starting to flower


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2019)

Cleaned out my little water garden today and got the water lily settled in. I wintered it over in the heated horse tank. Cleaned up a lot of leaves with the shop vac and did some pruning. Started some lettuce. Onions are all in; kale starting to get pickable.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 23, 2019)

I've been picking lettuce and spinach from my garden. The asparagus is just starting to come up and there were 3 ready to pick. Now that was one small side dish!☺


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 28, 2019)

Looks as though we will have a good crop of apples and cherries this year. These are on my espaliered trees in the garden.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Apr 29, 2019)

My fruit trees are doing really well this year. Do you have any advice/experience with growing watermelon? I tried last year but they ended up tasting a lot like cucumber. Do you think they might have just been not quite ripe? They were huge though!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2019)

I think the reason watermelons have no flavor is because they get too much water while growing. They need a little neglect.
And I was told there is a male and female melon; female is supposed to be sweeter. This is new to me so I'd want to do a little more research...


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Apr 30, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I think the reason watermelons have no flavor is because they get too much water while growing. They need a little neglect.
> And I was told there is a male and female melon; female is supposed to be sweeter. This is new to me so I'd want to do a little more research...


Okay thanks! If I grow more watermelons I will be sure to keep that in mind. We had a lot of rain here last year so that would make sense.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 30, 2019)

I planted them last year. I had no idea there was 3 growing under all the runners. Had I of known they were there, I prob would have watered them more. They were sweet and tasted great


----------



## lilly the pony girl (May 1, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> I planted them last year. I had no idea there was 3 growing under all the runners. Had I of known they were there, I prob would have watered them more. They were sweet and tasted great


Okay, so why is it that if you don't water them as much they are sweeter (just curious )? Also do you have any tips on how much would be a good amount to water them?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 1, 2019)

Im really not too sure. I was watering them alot, then I thought nothing had grown so I stopped. When I was pulling the runners out I noticed them. If your in Texas , your weathers hot all year round ? Best time to water is first thing in the morning.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 9, 2019)

My citrus trees are doing much better this year. Much better than the rest of fruit trees did over summer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2019)

That nice rain helped everything, I'm sure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2019)

Cherry crop was good this year. I've made a pie, frozen some, dried some, and am canning some. 
The apple trees are so loaded I have had to add extra supports. Dozens and dozens have fallen off. I don't know what got into it this year.
Finishing up the asparagus; I will let the rest go to fronds now.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 9, 2019)

That looks so delish! I really want to grow a raised garden once we move next year.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2019)

Passionfruit is flowering


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2019)

Finally able to do some work on the patio project. Jim resigned from his County job last month and is so happy to have time and energy now to work on the property. We made headway the last few days. Actually able to plant a few things in finished areas. It's been raining so much lately, it's hard to find a few days when the ground is dry enough to do boulder work. But here it is in progress so far.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2019)

That looks great Marsha , glad you are able to get outside and get stuck into it, hope the rain stay away


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2019)

Patio project official finished today! The last thing was to seed buffalo grass in the construction area. In a month or so when the new plants settle in it should look more naturalized. Second photo shows the hole we dug for the pot reservoir. 


Squash is blooming and I'm harvesting onions. Yard long beans are climbing their twine. A couple of chili peppers almost ready to pick. I was late planting a lot of things because it was so rainy and cool. 
Killed two rattlesnakes in two days. One on the porch and one in the rocks--the chickens alerted us to the one in the rocks. Zero tolerance for venomous snakes here. Have not seen our "pet" for a few days but another golf ball disappeared. The last time we saw him, he was coiled in the dash of the golf cart and just about gave my husband a heart attack.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2019)

That looks wonderful, absolutely love the little seat 

Glad you got to the snake before it got to your chickens !


----------



## minihorse (Jul 22, 2019)

Any new Summer flowers? Is the garden coming in? Especially yummy tomatoes fresh off the vine?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2019)

Yard long green beans are coming in well and yellow squash are starting to come well. No sign of squash bugs yet. Since the onions are harvested I set out some tomatoes and planted some okra in those areas. Bumper crop of apples beginning to ripen. The balloon flowers are coming on for their second bloom--one of my favorites. I've had to repot the hanging petunias and periwinkle so they should be looking good for my garden club, which meets at my house in August.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 25, 2019)

Ive got lemons, blood Oranges and the passionfruit are growing nicely


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 25, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Ive got lemons, blood Oranges and the passionfruit are growing nicely


That sounds so exotic to this prairie girl.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2019)

I picked a few of these blood Oranges before I went on vacation. They were not ready at the time. Now they look amazing 

Not as sweet as a standard Orange , they taste a little more like a grapefruit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 31, 2019)

The blood orange doesn't look anything like I thought it would.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 1, 2019)

Me either , Last year my tree only produced the one. I obviously picked it far too early, you could only see a little red color starting to come thru the flesh.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 1, 2019)

How did everyones gardens end up this year ? Im about to start getting my veggie garden ready for planting


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 21, 2019)

Ive planted my beds out. I have zucchinis, cuccumbers, pumpkins, tomatoes, snow peas and sugar snap peas. Ive planted herbs into pots- Basil, Thai basil, Vietnamese mint, Oregano, Sage, Rosemary, Coriander. 

It got to 40 (104) here yesterday , so everything struggled a little.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 21, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Ive planted my beds out. I have zucchinis, cuccumbers, pumpkins, tomatoes, snow peas and sugar snap peas. Ive planted herbs into pots- Basil, Thai basil, Vietnamese mint, Oregano, Sage, Rosemary, Coriander.
> 
> It got to 40 (104) here yesterday , so everything struggled a little.



That seems warm for early in the season. Hopefully you will get plenty of rain this year. We had a very early hard freeze. Much earlier than normal. I tried some fall lettuce, but none came up. Don't think I will bother with any kale this winter. I'm going to do some work in my tire beds next spring, so I'll just let them rest. Will need to prune the new peach tree this winter; it grew so nicely. Good luck with all your produce!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> That seems warm for early in the season. Hopefully you will get plenty of rain this year. We had a very early hard freeze. Much earlier than normal. I tried some fall lettuce, but none came up. Don't think I will bother with any kale this winter. I'm going to do some work in my tire beds next spring, so I'll just let them rest. Will need to prune the new peach tree this winter; it grew so nicely. Good luck with all your produce!



Thanks Marsha. It has been really hot here, much earlier than normal. So many fires already its scary. I replaced a couple of fruit trees that have never fruited and have really struggled. One nectarine I replaced and planted in a different position. I originally had a dwarf one in the same spot until my SIL accidentally ran over it last year. I replaced it with a full size tree , so Its clearly visible. I have an Orange and also a mandarin tree ready to plant this weekend.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 26, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Thanks Marsha. It has been really hot here, much earlier than normal. So many fires already its scary. I replaced a couple of fruit trees that have never fruited and have really struggled. One nectarine I replaced and planted in a different position. I originally had a dwarf one in the same spot until my SIL accidentally ran over it last year. I replaced it with a full size tree , so Its clearly visible. I have an Orange and also a mandarin tree ready to plant this weekend.


I had to replace a peach. I gave it about 4 years, and it was a dud. It fruited, but the fruit was mealy and tasteless. The new one is doing very well; it's a shame to waste so many years on a dud. Do you have a well?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2019)

One of the trees I am doing away with completely is a peach tree, It has never fruited at all. I have a bore as my property used to be a market garden before we purchased it. Only thing I have found is the water is quite salty. I use it to top up the lake when the water drops in summer. It is a shame to waste so many years on a dud. I thought about replacing them a couple of years ago, just never got round to it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2019)

Marsha how did your cherries and apples end up this year. ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 21, 2020)

Have heaps of snow peas, beans, sugar snap peas & zucchinis , little pumpkins are starting to grow and there is plenty of flowers on my tomatoes


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2020)

Sounds like a very nice harvest coming up!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2020)

Waiting for this gloomy, chill week to pass and then must prune the fruit trees. This will be the first prune for the new peach to be espaliered, so I'll have to take a close look at it. An artichoke wintered over. I think I need to move it, as it is in the asparagus tire and I fear it might be in the way. Planted it as an experiment last year. Was told they are biannuals, so it may bear this year. I thought it was frozen and dead, then lo and behold, it is flourishing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2020)

Pruned the trees yesterday. Really did some aggressive pruning this year. Also took about 7 inches of dirt out of my tire planters. That was about 7 wheel barrowfuls each. Hauled it to the compost pile. Layered fresh compost in the tires. I need to look into some good sources of nitrogen; soil test shows a lack of that. I tried the slow release fertilizer last year and couldn't tell it did any good at all. I did move the artichoke; it had very long tap roots, but I think I got it all. We'll see if it survives.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 3, 2020)

Do you have chickens Marsha? I compost my chicken manure and use that every spring. It is really good for adding nitrogen. It does need to be composted though and not used fresh.

I hope your artichoke survives! I find mine to be really hardy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 3, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Do you have chickens Marsha? I compost my chicken manure and use that every spring. It is really good for adding nitrogen. It does need to be composted though and not used fresh.
> 
> I hope your artichoke survives! I find mine to be really hardy.


Yes, I have chickens. Also use my horse and garden/house debris. I don't know why I have such a hard time with nitrogen. Everything is piled on the compost and my husband turns it with the tractor several times a year. Of course, the chickens keep it stirred up, too!
Plan to stop by the nursery today and ask about the nitrogen.
I had to move the artichoke as I put it in the asparagus tire (as an experiment) and that spot wasn't going to work. The asparagus shaded it.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 3, 2020)

What I do is keep a seperate chicken compost. I only put shavings or leaves and dump my husbands coffee grinds in with the chicken manure.

My husband is in construction, and does a lot of work for an organic grower out here. The grower says horse manure isn't the richest fertilizer so we compost that separate and use it where we grow melons or corn in the field and use the chicken manure compost in my kitchen vegetable garden beds.

We have horrible clay soil here so we have also been spreading horse manure on my driving track to improve it.

Question: many times when I click on quote to reply to your post, it doesn't put the quote there. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 4, 2020)

I've never had any luck using horse manure, It always seems to give me nothing but weeds. I would love to have chickens but we have too many foxes where I live. 

Marsha, How long did it take for your Peach tree to bare fruit?. My tree has been in for 5 years and It produced two peaches this year. I have a few fruit trees that I am wondering if they need to be replaced, this being one of them and the other my apricot tree. My apple & pear trees are going crazy this year. I unfortunately did not net two other apple trees in time and the parrots had a feast and cleared the trees in the one day (lesson learnt). 

I will make sure to add some chicken manure come next spring, thanks for the tip Willow Flats


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2020)

The peach bore after two years. Just a few. The next year more. But they were poor quality so I purged that tree. it was also very difficult to keep espaliered. Hope this new one is better.
We don't have enough chickens to generate a lot of compost. Difficult to keep them with all the predators, and all kinds of things just seem to happen to them. Planning to get new chicks next month. I'm down to two hens now. Dapper Dan stepped on one and crushed her foot. We didn't know if she would recover, but she's out and about now with a little limp, and back to laying.
I put panty hose on the apples and peaches for a couple of years when we had grasshoppers so bad. I think it would also keep birds off. It was a lot of trouble to cover every fruit. You an get two covers out of each knee-high. Our trees are in the enclosed garden so birds are not an issue. We did have a pack rat get in one year and wreak havoc.
Predator parrots is rather a hard thing to imagine here in Oklahoma!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2020)

Got the onions planted today. See some bud swelling on the fruit trees. Signs of life!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2020)

I have plenty of Pears this year, some of my other fruit trees and done terribly this year. My zucchinis are starting to die off. The tomatoes are going crazy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 21, 2020)

Asparagus starting to produce. Plum thickets beginning to bloom. It dropped down to freezing last night, but things should be fine. Need to plant some lettuce. My favorite is Tom Thumb.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2020)

Ryan, what kind of pears do you have?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Ryan, what kind of pears do you have?



Nashi and Packhams & I think the other is a Williams Pear. 

Ive never planted winter Veggies before but with the shortage of everything in the grocer stores, Ive put the following in - Cauliflower, Purple Cauliflower, Broccoli, Broccolini, Cabbage, Sweet Potato, Lettuce, Spinach, Carrots, Onions, Leeks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2020)

What variety of sweet potato? We cannot grown those here in winter. They are killed by freeze.
Impatient, here, because the weather is warm today. But I know it's too early to get confident about spring.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2020)

Ive planted both gold and also Purple.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 26, 2020)

I have been harvesting asparagus and next to that are my artichokes. Just spotted my first one of the year. I planted green beans, tomatoes, 
eggplant, red bell peppers for me and hot peppers for my husband, and cilantro and basil. But that is it so far. We have a really long growing season here thankfully. We have always grown corn, but for the last two years it wasn't very sweet so we're just going to grow more melons this year instead and that area just got tilled.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2020)

I also gave corn the flick this year. Your artichoke looks amazing, hope you enjoy it !!

Iv just planted heaps of winter veggies ( I only usually plant out for summer) 

My beans are going crazy , along with my tomatoes. Our growing season was a little all over the place this year. With the extreme heat we had early in summer, then much cooler weather over the last 6 weeks, many of the things I planted ( especially zucchinis, cuccummbers & pumpkins) started to die off much earlier than usual.

Hope you get a really good crop this year willow Flats


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you Ryan. My beans started sprouting and I caught a bird plucking them up this morning. Put in some more and made a temporary cover til they latch on and start their climb!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm still trying to be patient here as another chill is expected next week. I saw little peaches on the baby tree. Got the drip hooked up in the garden. A few yard long beans have come up volunteer, which is fun. Kale and onions doing well. I harvest leaves off the kale to use for salad. The artichoke I transplanted is thriving. Cilantro bushing out. Chives getting ready to bloom. 
Does anyone know what kind of fly/bee this is in my carolina jasmine? It is the size of a large
bumble bee but it isn't carrying pollen so I think it must be some kind of nectar insect. It is shiny.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2020)

It could be a carpenter bee ? 

Glad you are seeing things blooming and growing Marsha. 

I got home last night to find the rabbits had a buffet on my winter veggie garden beds. Nets went up last night and Ill replace what was eaten over the long weekend.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, I think it is a carpenter bee. The wings looked more fly-like, so I wasn't sure.
Sorry about the rabbits. We have had deer stand outside our fenced garden, looking longingly at the apples. And we hardly ever get to harvest the wild plums because the raccoons eat them when they are still unripe.
We got 6 new chicks a couple of weeks ago. They were in the house for a while, but we moved them to a tank in the barn recently. More room to grow and they can come and go under the warm light more easily. They will stay there until big enough to go outside to the pen. We like barred rocks; we've had the best luck with them.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

I replaced what I was able get due to the rabbits having a field day (many things were now out of stock) . I have netted the garden beds and so far so good 

My citrus trees are looking good and bearing plenty of fruit.

Have you been able to plant anything Marsha ? or is it still too cold ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2020)

Yesterday I set out two yellow squash. Just bought plants instead of starting from seed. Planted some of the yard long beans I like. My sister gave me two tomatoes, so I set those out. One apple tree did not set blooms at all; we had a cold snap right when the flowers were forming. The other apple already had fruit set and they are fine. I will do a few more things later, when temp is more reliable.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2020)

This is a good year for iris. They are so tall they are taking over the path. And so fragrant!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Apr 30, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> This is a good year for iris. They are so tall they are taking over the path. And so fragrant!View attachment 41205



 that is the most beautiful forest of Iris! Another one of my very favorites!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 1, 2020)

We put the chicks in their outdoor run yesterday. I think the nights are finally warm enough. Last night they did not know to go into their new shelter. They kept peeping frantically, wondering why we didn't come and get them and put them in their trough in the barn. We had to herd them into the new shelter and close the door on them. HOpefully tonight they will know what to do.

Night before last I heard a lot of scraping on the house outside. I went out to see and it was a young raccoon that had climbed UP the side of the house and had his hand in the swallow nest under the eaves. We had a snake shimmy up there but I had no idea raccoons could do that. I threw a cushion at him and yelled but it didn't faze him.


----------



## Cayuse (May 7, 2020)

Beautiful iris Marsha. Mine won't be blooming for another month.


----------



## Cayuse (May 7, 2020)

Have you all heard about the  Murder Hornets?
What next?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2020)

Cleaned out my strawberry tire this morning, since they are finished for now. Planted black eyed peas and my brown cotton. Yard longs are almost ready to string for climbing. Picked a lot of kale; guess I will steam it this evening. Saw two little tomatoes! Hurrah! I can never grown those. Little squash also; hope they don't fall off. Quite a few apples and cherries. Larkspur are still beautiful. We have had some high winds this month; broke off several red yucca flowers, which hummingbirds love. Catching turtles in the turtle trap in the pond; 45 so far. We take them about 5 miles away to a creek. Hope they don't have a homing instinct. They are all red eared sliders. No rattlesnakes sighted so far this year, which is really odd. Chicks getting big and doing well. Busy time!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2020)

Sounds like things are starting to warm up for some gardening weather Marsha !!

Sending good tomato wishes your way  This year for me was really good, so hoping it is for you too !

45 Turtles is alot, I take it they like breeding in your pond !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Sounds like things are starting to warm up for some gardening weather Marsha !!
> 
> Sending good tomato wishes your way  This year for me was really good, so hoping it is for you too !
> 
> 45 Turtles is alot, I take it they like breeding in your pond !


They come up around the house and corral to lay their eggs. Found two tiny, just-hatched ones on the porch last week. A skunk had dug up one nest; we found the empty eggs. This pond went totally dry a few years ago when we had the record drought. I don't know where they all come from. We also find them wandering around in the yard. My neighbor shoots them, but we are getting too tender hearted in our later years. Plus, it is dangerous to shoot turtles in the pond because the bullets can ricochet. They are so hard on the fish and frogs, just snapping bites out of a fish swimming by, not bothering to eat the whole fish. It's a jungle out there.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2020)

I found one in my front paddock up by the road a couple of years ago, I put him in the lake ( maybe I shouldnt have ). Maybe thats also why im not seeing many fish jumping about !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2020)

I harvested a lot of kale today. Got it all destemmed and washed. I was washing it the second time, ready to steam it, and luckily saw this before it went into the pot. Guess it is a cabbage worm cocoon? The chickens enjoyed it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2020)

Checked in the garden today and there is an artichoke forming! It's as though some exotic creature came to visit. We'll see if it continues to form. The plant is gigantic; really takes up too much room in my tire but I'm curious about it.


----------



## Cayuse (May 29, 2020)

Did you plant the artichoke or was it what my mom calls plants that just pop up unasked for, a "volunteer"?
We planted some summer squash, tomato plants (which never do good, the get icky on the bottom) some peppers and cucumbers.
Our iris are blossoming now and the Japanese iris will be in another month. The Lily of the Valley are just going by, I love their scent but they make me sneeze!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Did you plant the artichoke or was it what my mom calls plants that just pop up unasked for, a "volunteer"?
> We planted some summer squash, tomato plants (which never do good, the get icky on the bottom) some peppers and cucumbers.
> Our iris are blossoming now and the Japanese iris will be in another month. The Lily of the Valley are just going by, I love their scent but they make me sneeze!


I planted the artichoke last year as a novelty. It died down in winter and I thought "oh well". Then it showed up again this spring. I find out it doesn't bear till the next year. So, even though it's taking up a lot of space in my tire bed, I'm leaving it to see what happens. Artichokes are not common in gardens here; I never personally knew anyone who grew them. Just planted my brown cotton a few days ago and it's popping up. It gets cross pollinated with local white cotton, unfortunately, so it isn't as brown as it should be any more. Cotton prices soared the last couple of years so farmers around me were planting lots of it. I think prices are down again, so maybe there won't be as much around me this year.
Having lily of the valley blooming would be so exotic! Too hot and dry for them in my area.


----------



## Cayuse (May 30, 2020)

I did not know artichoke took a year to establish before producing, they are not common here, either.
I fibbed about my Japanese iris, I was in the garden today and they are almost ready to blossom! They did not grow very tall this year so I missed seeing them. 
I look forward to the lily of the valley every year. It grows right outside my front barn door so the barn smells lovely for about 10 days. They do like it partially shaded and moist.
What do you do with your cotton?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 30, 2020)

I grew the brown cotton for autumn decorating. I thought of trying to spin it, but when I spoke to some experienced spinners, they said cotton was not for beginners, as it has a shorter staple. Brown cotton even has a shorter staple than white. So now I collect the fluff off the seeds and save it for stuffing my crafts. Brown cotton is actually nicer than white, but it is not economical to produce.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 6, 2020)

That crazy artichoke is morning entertainment. It is like an insect zoo. I'm sure some of the insects on it are bad, but there are lace wings and lady bugs. Yesterday there were dozens of lady bug larvae. The wasps love it. If I shake the plant a whole cloud of flying critters come out. Little mantises are hatched. I'm thinking since it is such a magnet, maybe the bad bugs will stay away from my yard long beans and yellow squash.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 7, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> That crazy artichoke is morning entertainment. It is like an insect zoo. I'm sure some of the insects on it are bad, but there are lace wings and lady bugs. Yesterday there were dozens of lady bug larvae. The wasps love it. If I shake the plant a whole cloud of flying critters come out. Little mantises are hatched. I'm thinking since it is such a magnet, maybe the bad bugs will stay away from my yard long beans and yellow squash.


My artichokes have been like condominiums for earwigs! They like to nestle in the little pockets the leaves make. This year I finally researched how to get rid of them. Before that no mater how many outer leaves I'd pull off and flush the artichokes with water before cooking you'd sometimes find one while eating. Yuck!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 7, 2020)

I'd like to see more pictures of the artichoke if you have any.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2020)

I think it is ready to pick.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 11, 2020)

Will go pick it? Do you like artichoke? I have never had it before that I remember. It does look like a nice one!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 12, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Will go pick it? Do you like artichoke? I have never had it before that I remember. It does look like a nice one!


You just steam them, pull off the leaves and dip them in melted butter or dressing. Or steam them and quarter them to add to a salad. I'm going to cut mine today and see what it does. Or, I might just cut it and let it dry and be ornamental!
Checked my tomatoes last night and saw the tell-tale black worm castings so looked for the hornworms. Found 5 of those monsters. The chicks were so excited to fight over them!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 13, 2020)

Now that I see how they are cooked, I'm sure I never had one. But I like steamed veggies so maybe someday I'll try one. Especially with butter!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2020)

Cherries are finished. I made jam. For some reason it turned out very thick. Maybe not enough juice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2020)

Pulled up some of the onions today. Very nice crop this year. Some are baseball size.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2020)

Yard long green beans are starting to come on. And notice the artichoke; I left it laying on the counter and it is starting to bloom. There are several still on the plant; I'm just going to see what they do. It is getting hotter now and the new artichokes aren't holding up to the heat well. So, it's probably not a viable plant for western Oklahoma.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 27, 2020)

Holy smokes, those are the biggest beans I've ever seen! One bean is a whole meal!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Holy smokes, those are the biggest beans I've ever seen! One bean is a whole meal!


I've grown them for several years. Save seeds. They are very reliable and cook up tasty and tender in a few minutes.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 27, 2020)

The artichoke is actually pretty, I would make a centerpeice out of it somehow.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 29, 2020)

Sample of things I picked this morning. Still have some asparagus coming up and my husbands hot peppers to pick. My large tomatoes are not ripe yet.

Marsha, I love your long green beans! Mine are just your regular pole beans. I took a picture because I wanted to stick the little pig cutting board in there like you have. Twins!

My friend's sister started a seed catolog at our library a few years back. She used those old time card catolog files and puts all kinds of seeds in them in alphabetical order of course. The dividers give you all the care info you need and each little manilla seed packet specifies the name and whether its for spring or fall planting. They are all free and you just list in the binder what you took so she can replenish them without going through all the drawers. The library was closed this year because of Covid when I started to plant and I 
have been checking out books to read on my tablet, so I need to get down there and see what she has for fall.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2020)

That is a nice haul! Your carrots are so pretty and straight.
Great idea about the seed catalog! Your whole family must be wonderful gardeners.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 1, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> That is a nice haul! Your carrots are so pretty and straight.
> Great idea about the seed catalog! Your whole family must be wonderful gardeners.


It's just me and my husband and I do the main garden all myself which was easier before I had horses! Its not as tidy as it used to be. I have it set up so that there are always some type of vegetable to eat year round. My husband used to plant corn out in the field but now plants all kinds of melons. Watermelon, cantaloupe and honey dew. This year he got me to grow some radishes which I don't really like, but I tried roasting them in the oven after I saw a recipe and they were actually pretty good. Like a roasted potato only more moist and they still had some spice to them, but not strong like when they are raw.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2020)

The artichokes are so pretty in the garden. I've decided to just leave them on the plant and not harvest. It will be interesting to see what they do after blooming.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 7, 2020)

Very exotic looking flower on the artichoke, it looks like a sea creature!
I picked my first summer squash and had it for supper. It was pretty, but not as tasty as I had hoped it would be.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2020)

Who is eating from his garden? I'm getting some green beans and tomatoes. Sometimes a squash. And black eyed peas are coming on.
My brown cotton is blooming; I'm hoping it is really brown this year and not cross pollinated; there isn't much white cotton right around me this year.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 27, 2020)

We're starting to get cucumbers, zucchini, a few green beans, one tomato so far, basil, cilantro, and zinnias and other "butterfly" flowers from the flower section.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 27, 2020)

We've had cukes, really good crispy ones and some fair summer squash. Green beans are about ready. Tomatoes still green.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 27, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> We've had cukes, really good crispy ones and some fair summer squash. Green beans are about ready. Tomatoes still green.


I know, Mom made cukes and ranch with a part of a store cuke and two of our garden cukes and the difference was astounding! The store one was pale and limp and ours were green and crunch.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 27, 2020)

We had asparagus and artichokes at the first of the season. Now we are eating green beens, eggplant, carrots, tomatoes, red bell peppers, hot peppers (for husband) and lots of strawberries, watermelon and cantaloupe. The honey dew melons aren't ripe yet. I picked blackberries and made a pie and a cobbler today.
Picking berries is a lot of work!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 27, 2020)

Marsha,
You commented on my straight carrots, but check out this tripod I picked today!


----------



## YKate (Jul 28, 2020)

I've been getting zucchini for a few weeks now. Brussel sprouts are out there but not ready as are the tomatoes


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 30, 2020)

My green beans are a bust. Most horrible beans I ever ate  (make that the most horrible beans I ever TRIED to eat, they were inedible)


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 30, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> My green beans are a bust. Most horrible beans I ever ate  (make that the most horrible beans I ever TRIED to eat, they were inedible)


Sorry to hear it. Were they pole peans or bush beans? Did you pick them late? If I don't pick mine early they get really tough!
My tomatoes aren't doing as well as I'd like this year, but the strawberries are going crazy. You just never know how things are going to shake out in the garden. The birds kept eating my bean shoots this year so I had to keep replanting!


----------



## YKate (Jul 31, 2020)

Sorry about the beans. So many factors can damage your crop; If it's too hot, not enough rain, too much rain, maybe bad seed. I've had years like that and then the next year it's a go.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 31, 2020)

A couple of years ago my neighbor planted black eyed peas. He got the seeds in bulk at the feed store. The peas were inedible. The next year he bought a bag of dried ones from the grocery store to plant and they were fantastic. I saved some of those seeds and planted them this year, with very good results. Sometimes, I think, we just get bad seed. The seeds I save from my original yard longs are better than the varieties I've tried since. I always let some go to seed.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 31, 2020)

Well, I'm not entirely sure if they where bush or pole beans because we bought them started and the flat had lost it's tag. I am leaning toward bush beans. They did not climb much, a little, but not as much as we thought they were going to. I don't think I picked them too late, they were smallish, but they were tough and woody like I waited too long. The H20 situation seemed ok, too. I dunno, it's a puzzle 
We had our first tomato tonight and it was GOOD!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 31, 2020)

Home grown tomatoes have the best flavor and inside color. Mom makes a PNB, lettuce and tomato sandwich....it sounds gross but it's not that bad actually.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 1, 2020)

It's nice to have a tomato that's red inside istead of pale pink!


MerMaeve said:


> Home grown tomatoes have the best flavor and inside color. Mom makes a PNB, lettuce and tomato sandwich....it sounds gross but it's not that bad actually.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2020)

This time of year the yard and garden begin to get tedious. I'm so glad there are seasons so I can anticipate a change. A townhouse looks rather good about now...


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 13, 2020)

My green beans all wizzled up and died. The tomatoes are the best we have ever grown. I wonder if it's because we put them in a raised bed.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 14, 2020)

Tomatoes are a lot harder to grow than most people think. Your raised bed probably did help them quite a bit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> Tomatoes are a lot harder to grow than most people think. Your raised bed probably did help them quite a bit.


We have all raised beds and it never helps the tomatoes. I think it has a lot to do with climate.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 14, 2020)

And whether or not you amended your soil when you built your raised bed.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 14, 2020)

Tomatoes grow really well here but they need lots of sun and consistent watering. Sometimes I mulch with straw around them in my raised beds to keep the moisture in. If they dry out between waterings and then they get water it can make them split. I also use chicken manure when I prepare 
the bed for planting...and switch the beds each year where planted.
Just finished making quesadillas. We have the tomatoes but my cilantro is done so had to go without.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 15, 2020)

Willow Flats, those tomatoes are gorgeous! What variety? Porter has done best for me. 
Our nights stay too hot here in Oklahoma sometimes for tomatoes. They will get a new lease in the fall, and make a nice crop right when it starts freezing at night! 
My next round of yard longs is popping out of the ground. They should have time to mature and produce. Picked the Gala apples; not as many this year due to a late cold snap.
Here is a dwarf bird of paradise I planted from seed. This is the second blooming and it's much better than the spring. It looks nice next to the rocks in the dry stream bed.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 15, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Willow Flats, those tomatoes are gorgeous! What variety? Porter has done best for me.
> Our nights stay too hot here in Oklahoma sometimes for tomatoes. They will get a new lease in the fall, and make a nice crop right when it starts freezing at night!
> My next round of yard longs is popping out of the ground. They should have time to mature and produce. Picked the Gala apples; not as many this year due to a late cold snap.
> Here is a dwarf bird of paradise I planted from seed. This is the second blooming and it's much better than the spring. It looks nice next to the rocks in the dry stream bed.View attachment 42150


That is really striking! Love the colors and looks so nice with the natural landscape!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 15, 2020)

Marsha,
I tried a new one this year called Beefmaster. Then for the cherry tomatoes I planted the same ones I do every year the Sweet 100's. They are never fail and super sweet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 15, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha,
> I tried a new one this year called Beefmaster. Then for the cherry tomatoes I planted the same ones I do every year the Sweet 100's. They are never fail and super sweet.


Beefmaster doesn't seem to do well in my area. But the Sweet 100's are good here. 
Cleaned out an iris/wild blackberry bed today. I cut all the canes down to the ground. I think I will give it a light top coat of compost. 
I bought an elderberry plant this spring. It is temporarily in my tire garden. I need to figure out where to put it permanently. It doesn't really go in my landscaping, but I coudln't resist it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 19, 2020)

Our bois d' arc tree is absolutely loaded with fruit this year. The poor branches are weighed down. I picked the ones I could reach. It would be interesting to know why it bore so well this year; usually there are just a dozen or so. Nothing eats them; I've heard old timers put them around to repel insects. The only thing they are good for, for me, is decorating.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 19, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Our bois d' arc tree is absolutely loaded with fruit this year. The poor branches are weighed down. I picked the ones I could reach. It would be interesting to know why it bore so well this year; usually there are just a dozen or so. Nothing eats them; I've heard old timers put them around to repel insects. The only thing they are good for, for me, is decorating. View attachment 42165
> View attachment 42166


Thanks for sharing this. I wasn't familiar with this tree so I googled it and found it's history on Wikipedia really interesting! Learning something new every day.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 19, 2020)

Also very pretty where you have used it.


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 19, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Our bois d' arc tree is absolutely loaded with fruit this year. The poor branches are weighed down. I picked the ones I could reach. It would be interesting to know why it bore so well this year; usually there are just a dozen or so. Nothing eats them; I've heard old timers put them around to repel insects. The only thing they are good for, for me, is decorating.


Oh, I had to google it too to make sure what it was, we call them Osage Orange. Mom loves the smell of the "oranges". I like your use for them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2020)

The pioneers used them for fence posts. I save all the ones I can for my planned primitive fence along the back of the patio. The wood is so hard; bois d' arc means "wood of the ark". Those posts don't rot in the ground and are practically indestructible. No one here says osage orange, they say "bodark". If the bark is stripped, the tree is orange underneath. Deer (and horses ) like the bark. Maybe the Osage indians brought the tree in their travels?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2020)

Well, I mentioned this tree to folks on a local gardening forum and some said their horses love the "apples". So I introduced Dapper Dan and Midnight to them last night. Dapper Dan took a greedy bite, snorted, and rejected it. Midnight crunched it up. She headed over to another one, but I stopped her. Thought I'd better be sure there were no ill effects. She is fine this morning, so I guess they are okay for horses to eat. 
I just read that Lewis & Clark saw this tree; the wood was used for bows by the Indians around Cincinnati.


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 23, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Well, I mentioned this tree to folks on a local gardening forum and some said their horses love the "apples". So I introduced Dapper Dan and Midnight to them last night. Dapper Dan took a greedy bite, snorted, and rejected it. Midnight crunched it up. She headed over to another one, but I stopped her. Thought I'd better be sure there were no ill effects. She is fine this morning, so I guess they are okay for horses to eat.
> I just read that Lewis & Clark saw this tree; the wood was used for bows by the Indians around Cincinnati.


I know cows can choke and die on them, so I looked it up and they are okay for horse per this article: Hedge Apples and Horses - Kentucky Equine Research.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2020)

Visited my sister this week. It was fun to take her a sackful of black eyed peas (she'll have to shell them herself), onions, and some pullet eggs. She sent home wee yellow tomatoes, perfect for snacking and salads.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 12, 2020)

My beans are still going strong. It is not a variety I like, however, so I did not save the rest of the seeds and I'm not saving seeds from these. The variety said they are yard longs, but are sort of like a pole black eyed pea. Not as tender as my favorite yard longs. The vines are so strong and heavy they are pulling down the twine. I have some more yard longs coming up; hope they have time to produce before freezing. The plant in front is the artichoke. I cut it back and it's coming out again.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 30, 2020)

Pulled up those darn green beans today. Good riddance. As the season progressed, the pods got tougher. Even picking them when slender they still required a long cooking time. The only good thing about them is that Dapper Dan and Midnight love them.
My brown cotton did poorly this year. It was a cool spring, and the summer wasn't as hot as usual, so maybe that is the reason. 
New kale coming on, and recent planting of yard longs is beginning to bear. I should have had a second crop of strawberries, but they didn't bloom again. 
I have seen two butterflies this year that are new to me. I think a wood nymph (pictured) and gulf fritillary .


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 30, 2020)

Pretty Butterfly! Almost looks brownish colored like a moth is. Moths are lovely if you really look at them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 8, 2020)

My flowers are still looking pretty. A few yard long beans are coming on.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 8, 2020)

Marsha that looks like the perfect hummingbird habitat. Beautiful!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Oct 9, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Marsha that looks like the perfect hummingbird habitat. Beautiful!
> 
> AGREE! (We plant a lot of flowers with hummingbird and butterflies in mind.) Marsha, do you have a lot of hummers? We only get a few every season. They stick around to nest and then leave for the winter. I put out feeders to encourage them too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes, we have hummers here. I do not feed, but try to plant things they like. I saw one just a few days ago; I thought they would have all migrated by now. We are also on the monarch migration route, so I'm incorporating some milkweed in my plantings. There are quite a few native milkweeds in the the pastures here also.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Oct 10, 2020)

Oh! Lucky you! I would love to see Monarchs! The closest we get are Swallowtails. 

Our hummers are slowly leaving. This year we only had two nesting pairs. We get the Rufous, not the brightly colored varieties....but they are still fun. It's been getting chilly at night so they will be heading south soon. I like to keep the feeders out through October and into November since we tend to have some travelers stop in on their way south.


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 11, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Oh! Lucky you! I would love to see Monarchs! The closest we get are Swallowtails.


Here you go!  I have a better picture somewhere.....Mom and I raise the caterpillars in the summer and release the adult butterflies when they hatch.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Oct 12, 2020)

MerMaeve -- Question: How do you get the caterpillars?


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 12, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> MerMaeve -- Question: How do you get the caterpillars?


You find them on the milkweed plants. (Milkweed is their only host plant)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 22, 2020)

I raise a few plants of brown heirloom cotton every year. The plant is indeterminate, so I pick bolls over several weeks. Unfortunately, my chickens got into the bed this week and in one day stripped the plants of every leaf and destroyed the green bolls.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Oct 22, 2020)

Our "garden" is done........This year everything was in containers or in a raised bed by the barn. We had lettuce and spinach in the raised bed. Tomatoes, yellow zukes, cucumbers, and cantaloupe in big containers. Only got 2 melons but were VERY sweet. The cucumbers were a failure. (They shared a container with the zukes and really should have their OWN.....LOTS of tomatoes and zukes! Larry thinks it was because he replaced all the containers with fresh potting soil. 
How did YOUR Garden grow?


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 23, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I raise a few plants of brown heirloom cotton every year. The plant is indeterminate, so I pick bolls over several weeks. Unfortunately, my chickens got into the bed this week and in one day stripped the plants of every leaf and destroyed the green bolls.



It's very frustrating when your animals work against you. This is why I have giving up having goats. When they escape, (and let's face it, they will escape) they can easily destroy your favorite ___________!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2020)

I have some kale growing. Still have yard long beans but I'm sure they will be done in by the arctic blast due next week.


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 23, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Our "garden" is done........This year everything was in containers or in a raised bed by the barn. We had lettuce and spinach in the raised bed. Tomatoes, yellow zukes, cucumbers, and cantaloupe in big containers. Only got 2 melons but were VERY sweet. The cucumbers were a failure. (They shared a container with the zukes and really should have their OWN.....LOTS of tomatoes and zukes! Larry thinks it was because he replaced all the containers with fresh potting soil.
> How did YOUR Garden grow?


Our cukes and zukes did very well this year, tomatoes, green and (yellow) wax beans too...I plant gourds almost every year and had a pretty good crop of about 45. I sell them at our fall family gathering.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 24, 2020)

We have a long growing season here. Still picking tomatoes, carrots, strawberries and eggplant. Cleaning up the beds where the green beans, artichokes, asparagus, radishes, basil, cilantro and peppers were growing. Last weekend we tilled the field where we grew our melons this year. Watermelon did just ok but we had so many cantaloupe and honeydew this year we were overflowing, which our neighbors appreciate.

Honestly our growing season is so long that I get overwhelmed trying to keep up with weeding and picking the fruit and vegetables and working with the horses. 

In the winter I just do spinach, lettuce and kale so it's a lot easier. I will be planting that in a week or so. The artichokes and asparagus just get cut to the ground so at least I don't have to replant those. Every year I say I'm not going to plant a garden, then I cave.


----------



## MerMaeve (Oct 25, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Every year I say I'm not going to plant a garden, then I cave.


I think it is because homegrown produce tastes so much better than store bought produce, especially tomatoes. And there is a certain feeling of independence of being able to walk out your door and pick fresh vegetables for dinner like your once ancestors did.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 26, 2020)

I agree, Nothing better than being able to walk out the door and pick "fresh" as you need it. This was the first time I've tried planting for "Winter produce". Cauliflower, Broccoli, cabbages ( all did ok ) Celery, carrots, beetroots did really well as did Onions and leeks. I have just pulled out everything so I can start getting the soil ready for summer


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 27, 2020)

Ryan,
Glad to see you back on the forum!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2020)

Not what I like to see for the garden in October. Still in the throes of the ice storm. Power still out and oh! the poor trees.


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 29, 2020)

I like your garden sign.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2020)

Lots of major tree damage. Husband is trying to save this large branch on the mulberry. It is the tree for his "shade tree mechanic", so saving the branch was important. He put a threaded rod all the way through. We've done this before on a smaller tree/branch and it worked great. Crossed fingers this will work on this tree also.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 31, 2020)

Good to hear from you!


Ryan Johnson said:


> I agree, Nothing better than being able to walk out the door and pick "fresh" as you need it. This was the first time I've tried planting for "Winter produce". Cauliflower, Broccoli, cabbages ( all did ok ) Celery, carrots, beetroots did really well as did Onions and leeks. I have just pulled out everything so I can start getting the soil ready for summer


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 31, 2020)

Picked my last tomatoes and peppers today! They are sort of ugly, but edible. My snapdragons are still going strong, will cover them at night until the bitter end. Love my snappies.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 1, 2020)

Cayuse said:


> Picked my last tomatoes and peppers today! They are sort of ugly, but edible. My snapdragons are still going strong, will cover them at night until the bitter end. Love my snappies.


Mine survived the arctic blast just fine. Still cheerful and colorful!


----------



## candycar (Nov 2, 2020)

Any one want to trade seeds? I have mixed sunflower, (wild?) hibiscus and zennia. Would love some snapdragons!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 2, 2020)

I have some dwarf bird of paradise seeds.


----------



## candycar (Nov 3, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I have some dwarf bird of paradise seeds.


Are they perennial or annual? How big do they get?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 3, 2020)

candycar said:


> Are they perennial or annual? How big do they get?


The original one where i got my seeds was about 4 feet tall . You can prune them. Yes, perennial.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 23, 2020)

I've never seen Bird of Paradise like this, they are really lovely. At home, I have the standard ones and the Giant "Nicolai" , both are currently flowering


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 24, 2020)

This bird of paradise is not a tropical. I think it is related to mimosa. It is a small, deciduous tree.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2020)

I think its is a Caesalpinia Gillesii , its known as the bird of paradise shrub. Its very unique !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2020)

Ryan, I see you might be having some difficult weather in your part of the world. Heat and not enough rain. Been there and done that! And I hope that cycle doesn't happen again in my lifetime.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 2, 2020)

Yeah its starting to really heat up. We had heaps of rain this year, by March we had already had more rain than the entire 2019.

I have everything crossed that we don't get a repeat of last year  

How is the weather currently in Oklahoma ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 3, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Yeah its starting to really heat up. We had heaps of rain this year, by March we had already had more rain than the entire 2019.
> 
> I have everything crossed that we don't get a repeat of last year
> 
> How is the weather currently in Oklahoma ?


So glad you got rain earlier! It helps with the water table.
We have our wood stove going. Supposed to have snow, but just got a misty rain. Thank goodness no ice! Definitely going into the monochromatic colors of winter. The fields of winter wheat are greening a little, so there is a little color.
That freak ice storm the end of October ruined all the fall color, the berries on yaupons and soapberry trees, and the red of the sumac.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2020)

It sure does help. Everything seems so much greener this year. Even in parts of the country that were terribly burnt by the fires last year, so much growth which will hopefully help wildlife numbers to start increasing again.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 3, 2020)

Ryan Johnson said:


> It sure does help. Everything seems so much greener this year. Even in parts of the country that were terribly burnt by the fires last year, so much growth which will hopefully help wildlife numbers to start increasing again.


Ryan- Really glad to hear this! We had major fire damage this year in our state. We are badly in need of rain to start a process of regrowth in the mountains where we used to live.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you, I hope you get the much needed rain soon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 10, 2020)

I love when these trees flower, unfortunately the flowers just don't last long due to the winds I get at home. They do smell great when in full bloom.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 11, 2020)

Magnolias do perform well here, but I guess I never got up close to smell one. Maybe our varieties are not as fragrant??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 17, 2020)

I think this one is called a "little Gem" , the flowers only seem to bloom for a day or two, then fall off.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 19, 2021)

Due to a crazy 2020 I did not plant a vegetable garden this year, by the time I got around to even thinking about it, it was a little too late. With the weather we have had this year ( very mild) I think many things would have struggled. We really haven't had a summer at all (yet). The weather forecast is predicting a hot weekend with Temps over 40 ( 104f ). In the 13 years at this property, I have never seen so much "green " throughout the place, at this time of the year. Its been a nice change from the last few years. 

I was going thru a heap of trees that I have under cover (until I can get them into the ground) and I came across this one. Its native to Africa and known as a parrot plant.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 20, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Due to a crazy 2020 I did not plant a vegetable garden this year, by the time I got around to even thinking about it, it was a little too late. With the weather we have had this year ( very mild) I think many things would have struggled. We really haven't had a summer at all (yet). The weather forecast is predicting a hot weekend with Temps over 40 ( 104f ). In the 13 years at this property, I have never seen so much "green " throughout the place, at this time of the year. Its been a nice change from the last few years.
> 
> I was going thru a heap of trees that I have under cover (until I can get them into the ground) and I came across this one. Its native to Africa and known as a parrot plant.
> 
> View attachment 42735


That is an odd tree. It looks sort of like a type of euphorbia.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2021)

It is a very odd tree , loves the heat but hates any form of cold weather.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2021)

I went into my totally enclosed garden yesterday to pick some kale. It was gone. Every plant had been nibbled down to the ground. And the tire with strawberries--every strawberry shorn to the ground. I need to set a trap in there, as it must be some kind of large rodent. Didn't bother the avocado or oregano. I have had a pack rat in the garden before, several years ago, but nothing recently.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 21, 2021)

Hope you find/catch the culprit soon !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2021)

I could put my game camera in there maybe. But if it comes back the peanut butter in the trap will get it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 28, 2021)

Did you manage to track down the culprit Marsha?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 29, 2021)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Did you manage to track down the culprit Marsha?


Nope. Trap still empty. I see the kale is coming back out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 2, 2021)

The garden was zapped by our historic cold spell. I checked today and the peach and cherry are showing signs of life, thank goodness. Strawberries also recovering. I need to prune in the next few days. Checking the stores for onion sets. I only buy Texas Sweet variety. 
There will be a lot of damage to things from the cold spell. We'll have to wait and see what comes out and what doesn't.
Nothing in the trap, so the shearing is still a mystery.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 2, 2021)

Hope the cold weather is on the way out for you !!

Not complaining as you know what kind of summer we had last year, but , we have had the coldest summer in 42 years here. I would be surprised if many things would have done every well this year. 

Hope this coming summer is a great one for you and your garden


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2021)

Cleaned out my raised beds and and added a little compost and nitrogen. Pruned the espaliered fruit trees a little. Not in the mood yet to plant anything, but hopefully I will be soon. I have some lettuce seed tape to try. I've never used seed tape before.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Mar 11, 2021)

Seed tape? Is that so you don't need to separate the starts later?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2021)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> Seed tape? Is that so you don't need to separate the starts later?


Well, I am using seed tape because the seeds are so small and I'm hoping it will help space the plants better. I haven't opened the package yet, so not sure what it will be like.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2021)

The seed tape radishes popped up this morning. I am thinking I planted the tape too deep as these look as though they have been struggling for sun.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 24, 2021)

I've got strawberries already! They aren't red yet but there sure are a lot of them. Asparagus is starting to come up too. Next will be the artichokes.
I haven't put in anything new yet.


----------



## GrantGrace (Mar 26, 2021)

I already have strawberries, too, which is great!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2021)

After the terrible February freeze, the uncertainty of what might have survived, it is a joy to see my favorite iris in bloom.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 25, 2021)

Beautiful! You are about a month ahead of me, my iris are maybe 4 inches tall right now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2021)

So far I'm getting radishes, lettuce, asparagus, and kale. I like to steam kale with a little salt and drizzle with rice vinegar. I always remove the stems. 
Weight Watchers approved. And the radishes are so mild they are nice to eat as a crunchy snack.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2021)

I found a new plant at the garden center this year. I think it looks nice by the rock at our dry stream bed. It is called Kangaroo Paws. It will probably be an annual here, but it appears to be thriving and giving us nice color. Don't know if the humming birds will be attracted or not.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 3, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I found a new plant at the garden center this year. I think it looks nice by the rock at our dry stream bed. It is called Kangaroo Paws. It will probably be an annual here, but it appears to be thriving and giving us nice color. Don't know if the humming birds will be attracted or not.View attachment 43677
> View attachment 43678


Yes the humming birds will like it. I had this at my old house. Don't be alarmed though when at the end of the season it will turn black. It's not dead. Just cut it back and it will be beautiful the following year.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 7, 2021)

Nearly 20 years ago we returned to Oklahoma and built a house in a pasture. I brought my whiskey barrel water garden along. After the barrel refused to hold water any more, I put the water lilies in our lagoon. They have spread, and bloom all summer there. Not that I see them much as going to the lagoon is not a normal past time!
I decided to make another little water garden using a very large pot this spring

. Not sure how many gallons, but it's a good size. You have to use a glazed pot and we used Flex steel to seal the inside. I dug one of the lilies out of the lagoon to put in it. Added two little goldfish and a couple of water hyacinths (which are doing terrible, I don't know why). My lily has a bud already!
I really enjoy looking into the depths of the pot and catching glimpses of the orange fish.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 7, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I found a new plant at the garden center this year. I think it looks nice by the rock at our dry stream bed. It is called Kangaroo Paws. It will probably be an annual here, but it appears to be thriving and giving us nice color. Don't know if the humming birds will be attracted or not.View attachment 43677
> View attachment 43678



They are lovely and native to "where I am from" there are a few different species of them , the yellow ones are really lovely too. As willow flats said , give them a good cut back each year


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2021)

Well, my Kangaroo Paws looked gorgeous 4 days ago. Yesterday it appears to have died. What do you think happened?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 17, 2021)

Any frosts ? They are not a big fan of them. The other thing I thought of was snails or slugs?


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 17, 2021)

Did something pee on it? I know that sounds weird but sometimes I've lost flowers near our road when dog walkers let their dogs pee on them


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2021)

No snails or slugs. I wondered about a varmint marking it. I went to the nursery where I got it yesterday. They had a couple of plants left. The basal part was alive but the blooms looked terrible, like mine. The nurseryman said it was a new plant for them and they were watching it to see if it was something they would carry in the future. I told him mine died when the humidity got up. It was so pretty against the rock. He said they were blooming in January in the greenhouse. So, maybe I would buy one for spring enjoyment and then expect to replace it in the summer.
I spent all day in the flowerbed yesterday, clearing out violets and chinese lanterns. I left the lanterns that had fruit on them, but pulled up all the others. I really hate those violets; don't even know where they came from in the beginning.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jun 18, 2021)

Did you look up the gardening zone for the Kangaroo Paw to see if it will grow in your area? We do not have a humid climate.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 18, 2021)

Violets around here grow like dandelions, I have more violets on my front lawn than grass. I just can't fight with them! Are yours white or true violet? I have a few white ones.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Violets around here grow like dandelions, I have more violets on my front lawn than grass. I just can't fight with them! Are yours white or true violet? I have a few white ones.


Blue and white. They are large plants--some 10-12" tall--and large clumps. We don't get them out into the grass--yet.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 18, 2021)

Those are big! Ours only get about 4 inched tall and teacup sized clumps at the most. Maybe a different kind of violet?


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 1, 2021)

Every day I get a little basket of strawberries. There would be more, but I eat half a dozen (at least) 
while picking & if there are any worm holes or bird pecks I toss those to the chickens.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 7, 2021)

HELP!! SNAKE!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 7, 2021)

Yikes. Not a fan of snakes but that's a great picture! Like the passion flower too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 7, 2021)

Great Picture  Though now I'm thinking ill remove all of my passionfruit vines


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 7, 2021)

This volunteer vine showed up in my pot of mums. Guess the seed was in the compost soil. I wasn't sure what it was, but today saw a wee little gourd forming. I wonder if the growing season will be long enough for it?


----------



## candycar (Jul 8, 2021)

OOH I hope so! I love volunteers!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 9, 2021)

I need some advice on what to do!! We moved into the new house a couple of weeks ago. There is this wonderful fruit orchard here that I am so excited about and absolutely LOVE! The trees are mature and were covered with all kinds of fruit a while back: pears, peaches, apples, plums, pecans, and other fruit that I don’t even know about yet  … …. Anyways, the SQUIRRELS ate everything!! And what the squirrels didn’t eat, the bunnies finished up. I was able to get a couple of pears and apples before they enjoyed themselves. What do you do about the squirrels?? Next year I am thinking about that birds netting, but does that work? Or maybe that metal steel around the trunks of the tree, but the trees aren’t very tall IMO. So… what to do?… What to do??? HELP!!!

I have a dog that chases squirrels… I was thinking about putting her out there, but she is an 11 year old Lab, and would they out smart her? Maybe team up on her? So then I was thinking about getting another dog to chase the squirrels…. and before you know it I would have 20 dogs  that ain’t gonna work since I am more of a cat person LOL LOL

So…. What to do?? …. What to do??


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 9, 2021)

We have mostly ground squirrels here but I use the bird netting. My mother-in-law had a problem with squirrels eating out of the bird feeders she had hanging in her trees so she put her dog on it, and that worked pretty well for her. He was a natural born squirrel chaser!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 10, 2021)

The woman I walk miniatures horses with has three geese. She said she never has any varmints in her yard. I'm wondering if that would be a solution, instead of a dog? The geese live in the open 24/7 and are not needy and don't really need special fencing; they stay around naturally.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 10, 2021)

My pup is an excellent squirrel chaser, but she is 11 and getting up there in age….. I guess someone could say that about me 

Hmmmm…. Now you got me thinking Marsha… and I have a ton of geese questions … will the geese get in my fruit trees and eat my fruit? My trees aren’t very tall. Can I have just 1 goose? 2 is probably better. I googled geese keeping squirrels away and couldn’t really find any articles on that. Anyone else raise geese? I like that you said they would not be needy, so I’m thinking low maintenance. …..hmmmmm…… my fencing is really good, 8 ft tall (I think) on the sides and the back…..hmmmm……


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

Better be careful Kelly. I don't know if there's such a thing as goose math (like chicken math or mini math)...but there might be!

My mom and Grammie had geese. My brother called them "skin eaters" because they constantly pinched him. They can leave quite the nasty bruise.

Eight foot fencing sounds like more than enough. A kiddie pool seems to be sufficient for a pair. Do your research, to decide what breed would be best for your needs and set up.

As to the eating fruit, my mom's only ate what fell to the ground. But their big, flat geesie feet did trample some things in the garden when they got in a couple times and helped themselves to the fresh micro-greens buffet bar.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 12, 2021)

Geese can fly. If you get adults you will need to clip their wings to keep them around long enough to consider your place home.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2021)

Have to share a cactus picture. This morning one of mine is blooming! It came up mysteriously from seed in the hawarthia (sp?), which I've had for about 30 years. I found it is called a peanut cactus. Such a beautiful flower! My cacti have all done really well so far outdoors this year. Cacti are among my favorites. Researching peanut cactus, I guess I need to give this one its own pot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 13, 2021)

A mysterious vine appeared in my garden. It grew and grew. Then little gourds appeared! They are only about 1 1/2" long; hopefully they will have time to mature before frost. They are climbing the wire which surrounds my garden. If they get too large or too numerous, I will have to cut some off. It's fun to watch them. The flower is a papery white and even has a slight fragrance. I guess the seeds were in my compost.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 13, 2021)

Love your magical garden plants, Marsha! Two very lovely surprises to sweeten your day!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 13, 2021)

I love my volunteer plants. I always figure that they're super adapted to whatever spot they've chosen to grow in.

The last couple years, in spite of plans otherwise, I've done almost nothing as to planned growing. I have a whole bunch of volunteer decorative squash growing, and a couple small patches of petunias. In the interests of sharing, I'll get some pictures the next couple of days and post them.


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 14, 2021)

I love gardens and admire all of you able green thumbed gardeners! My skills are limited to annuals purchased from a small local nursery with very healthy plants, then put into pots. We have sun most of the day on three sides of the house so geraniums (one of my favorites) and marigolds do best. I have a few hanging pots, and petunias do well in those pots as they get a mix of shade and sun.

Our other gardening trick for years has been to mow around anything blooming. This year we have had a couple of large beautiful daisy beds. The hotter dry days seem to work for them.

I will try to post a photo and look forward to seeing yours!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 14, 2021)

I had no idea you are supposed to thin your peach trees. Every Spring we get high winds and that takes care of it. Half the blossoms are blown off and I get nice sized juicy peaches. We had a really windy spring but I guess they were tenacious because I got tons of peaches, but they are all so small! Some of them not much bigger than an apricot! I made a cobbler yesterday, but what a pain to peel. I ended up popping them in boiling water and then an ice bath to make it easier. Fortunately they are sweet, so I was lucky there. Next year I'll pay more attention! I have so many I thought I'd try making freezer jam.

My plums are huge this year so that's nice.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 14, 2021)

I think they say that if you don’t thin out your fruit trees then you’ll get really small fruit. My apples are tiny!….the few apples the squirrels left for me  By the looks of it, my orchard has never been pruned back so that is what I will be doing this fall.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 14, 2021)

I do prune my trees, but I have never thinned the buds. But sure will going forward!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 18, 2021)

View attachment 44102



Here are some shots of my volunteers for this year. These are ornamental squash volunteers and petunia volunteers.

I know squash blossom can be eaten, however, I'm not sure about these. I'm looking for the information. If anyone here knows, feel free to let me know!


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 22, 2021)

Attached is the bed of daisies that volunteered to bloom as long as we didn’t mow them down!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 22, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> Attached is the bed of daisies that volunteered to bloom as long as we didn’t mow them down!
> 
> View attachment 44116


Lovely meadow! We have natural prairie here. It needs to be managed just like any kind of crop. Do you mow this for hay?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 22, 2021)

So jealous of that lovely grass, all I have here at the moment is mud


----------



## MaryFlora (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m sorry, Ryan. Mud is just the worst and some mud is worse than other mud....a muddled statement but you all know what I mean! 

Yes, Marsha, we do mow for hay! The fields are a mix of timothy, upland grass, clover, and some random alfalfa here and there - and an assortment of wild flowers that grow throughout the fields. In the heart of winter, when it is around 0 degrees Farenheit, I love seeing the dried flowers in a broken bale. It remains me that Spring always returns! 

The ponies on the other hand just eat it all up without any reflections on nature! 

I do remain profoundly grateful we have our own hay. That is a gift not to be taken for granted!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 25, 2021)

My tomatoes are coming on and I have carrots. My dogs ate all the peas... 

My pumpkin plants aren't growing female flowers so I'm worried I'll have no pumpkins. Is there a trick to get them to grow fruit??

Yes, those who have their own hay have a blessing for sure!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 20, 2021)

Well, that's the sum total of my decorative squash harvest from my volunteers. We haven't had much rain and I didn't water them, so I think they were generous. I *thought* I'd have that many of the little pumpkins. (You can see one on the upper left.) However, squirrels and my service dog thought they were tasty treats and toys, so I have just that one.

While I was harvesting the squash today, I found the miniature morning glory type flowering vine. Since it has so many seed pods, I'll be harvesting those for spring.

The pretty chickens are my new garden tillers. I bought them from a friend over the weekend. They were very aggressive at her place, so they came here. They're Seramas, the tiny little bantams. I think they're pretty and just wanted to share them with you.


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 20, 2021)

Love the colors of your squash and nice chickens! I have never seen that breed.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 20, 2021)

Looks like the chickens are already laying eggs for you? I think I see one in that pic, how cool. Did you name them??


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 21, 2021)

My friend and granddaughter had already named them. . The pullets are Sunrise, Sunset and Angel. The little cockerel was Peanut, however, he wanted something more sophisticated. He's now Reginald--not to be shortened to Reggie. He's quite the English gentleman...old family, threadbare tweets, money gone generations ago but still oh so polite. ☺ The girls' names may change as I handle them more. Here's a picture of their pretty, tiny eggs:


I think only two of the three have started laying. My friend got the first two eggs, and these are from their first 3 days here. No eggs yesterday. I gave them a new nest box yesterday. I hope they like it.

As to gardening, we've got drizzly rain today and it's supposed to rain tomorrow too. Since it's predicted to be cooler the end of the week, I'm planning to push myself and get the mowing and outdoor clean-up finished. Then I'll share my plans for next year.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 22, 2021)

I just noticed the toothpick!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 23, 2021)

Picked the last of the apples from the Golden Delicious. I've been drying, making applesauce, and sharing the generous crop. Kale and radishes coming up now. That's all I planned for the fall garden. The nursery man told me not to cut my birdhouse gourds until at least the end of September, as the longer they can go the thicker their shells will be. From a volunteer, I think there are over a dozen large gourds. Getting them off the top of the garden could be a challenge.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 23, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> I just noticed the toothpick!



I put it there for perspective. It looked much nicer than my chubby gnarled fingers.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 23, 2021)

I only noticed the toothpick because of Dragon Hill


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 23, 2021)

Guess I should send her a lollipop . Dragon Hill, you win the observant award!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 23, 2021)

I just found a batch of carrot, radish and lettuce seeds attached to my calendar. I think I'll plant them in the beat up bins I was just about to throw away.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 23, 2021)

My garden was a bust this year except for the peppers. We had some nice peppers! I think it was too wet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2021)

Always enjoy these colorful guys in the garden. Notice his tail.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 26, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Notice his tail.



Yeah...I did. He's GOT one. We have tiny little blue tailed skinks here. My cat terrorizes them until they drop their tails, then bats the tails around.  She is a very naughty girl. The attached photo is an example. It's one I helped catch and escort outside at Walmart 


As you can see, he has a very long and pretty blue tail. Not a nub.

Edited to change skinks back to skinks because smartphone thinks it should be skins. SKINK SKINK SKINK!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 26, 2021)

And here's a picture of the Holy Terror Herself....Simona.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 31, 2021)

I’ve been having a problem with honey bees…….




HAHA!! Happy Halloween from Thunder the Honey Bee!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2021)

Kale planted from seed is pickable now. Broccoli getting good growth. I'm ready to clean out the strawberry tire and lay some straw on it. All the automatic drips are disconnected as we our expecting our first freeze tomorrow. Probably be the end of my flowers.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 11, 2021)

Yep, you will miss your beautiful flowers. Did any of your Kangaroo Paw survive? Always something ending and starting in the garden! 

We raised two of our garden beds up off the ground so I am picking spinach and lettuce at my waist! 
Gardening always kills my low back so this will help.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 13, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Yep, you will miss your beautiful flowers. Did any of your Kangaroo Paw survive? Always something ending and starting in the garden!
> 
> We raised two of our garden beds up off the ground so I am picking spinach and lettuce at my waist!
> Gardening always kills my low back so this will help.


No, the kangaroo paw croaked. I asked the nurseryman about it. He was nurturing one in the greenhouse, but it didn't look good either. It was interesting to try. I replaced it with red verbena and it has bloomed beautifully and looks perfect among the rocks.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 14, 2021)

Ive planted some Zucchini, cucumbers, button squash, pumpkins, tomatoes and a few herbs - Just hoping for some sunshine as they are struggling with the cold weather


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 2, 2022)

Gorgeous weather so it was time to work in the flower beds and garden. I left a lot of things go to seed for the winter birds, but it was time to tidy them up. Pruned the fruit trees today and one rose. Need to get the onions planted but I was done in for now. Wind is supposed to pick up tomorrow so it was a pleasure to work outdoors today.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes! Gorgeous weather here too! I did some gardening yesterday. Move a rose bush that wasn’t getting any sun. Hopefully I didn’t kill it, I’m not good at moving already established plants, I usually end up killing them.  I planted a variegated split leaf philodendron in its spot. Whacked off my purple passion vine, not sure if I was suppose to do that or not, but I took it back to the ground baby!  I actually need to move it too. It is right in the middle of the yard, not a good spot for it. 

I need to plant some seeds: zucchini, cucumber, beans, okra… want to try some broc this year too. I got the biggest zucchini ever when I used straight fresh, HOT & STEAMY horse poop!!

Need to get some herbs going as well: basil, dill (dill is our fav!), & I just planted the rosemary in the ground.

Also need to remove a really old grapevine. The few grapes on it last year were so tart and nasty  I have already trimmed back the orchard mostly. Hopefully I will get more fruit this year. I put fresh horse poop around each tree too.

I love spring! Wait?? Is it spring yet??


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 3, 2022)

False spring. But we can enjoy it. I got the onions planted this morning. Trying to decide whether to put a layer of compost over the area. My soil test says I have plenty of humus but not enough nitrogen. 
Daffodils came up too early and the flower buds got frozen. Ornamental kale did not survive either. We did cover the pansies for several nights and they are making a brave show.
I would pull up the grape vine. We have become more ruthless about plants that do not perform or don't give us pleasure.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 3, 2022)

Wishing we had gardening weather. Still of and on snow storms. But I've purchased all my seed for this year and will be starting it inside at the end of the month.

I need to empty my front planters and totally redo them. They are over grown with grass and the couple of rose bushes I have aren't thriving there. Might move them to the side of the house where they get better sun. Maybe the ground will thaw in the next couple weeks and I can start on it.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 7, 2022)

My garden containers are u Der 3 feet if snow now and likely will be for another month. I'll buy tomatoes (bedding plants) in late April and will put in potatoes and cucumber seeds when I can --don't think I will plant anything else this year. I've taken a full time term job starting tomorrow and running into September so will have little time for gardening.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 8, 2022)

Congratulations on your job. I'm glad you are making time for a little gardening. For me it is great therapy.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 24, 2022)

Woohoo!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Woohoo!! Woohoo!!
> View attachment 46474


Wow, you are so much earlier than we are. Gorgeous!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2022)

I had a volunteer gourd last year that was very prolific. I put the green gourds under the leanto over the winter. When I went out to check on them today I saw they are dry and wonderful. I think our garden club will have a bird house painting day.


----------



## HersheyMint (Mar 28, 2022)

Kelly, only one of my iris plants have bloom and only one daffodil Yours are beautiful.
Marsha, That's a lot of gourds. I wish I was there to paint birdhouses. That sounds like fun with good company,


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2022)

I saw this fun idea and made one for myself.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 1, 2022)

Today is stripping barn, pen, chicken run and organizing potting shed day.

I also plan to work on my mediation garden.


----------



## valeriea (Apr 1, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I saw this fun idea and made one for myself.View attachment 46569
> View attachment 46570


How Cute!!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 13, 2022)

April showers brings May flowers!…. And long grass! I am about to start mowing this week, it will be the first mow of the season. Hate to mow all the wild flowers, but it sure does look prettier when the grass is mowed and everything is all cleaned up.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 15, 2022)

Hard to believe I was picking strawberries today while it is still snowing in other parts!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 15, 2022)

Yummy


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 16, 2022)

Ha, Willow Flats! I just picked strawberries too…..in the frozen food section at the store! 

Your berry is beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2022)

Willow Flats said:


> Hard to believe I was picking strawberries today while it is still snowing in other parts!
> View attachment 46778


Pretty as a picture!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 16, 2022)

I drool  over the strawberry picture...too bad I'm allergic.

I have a theory on the allergy, because it developed in my adulthood: I'm wondering if it's the *chemicals* that are used in commercial production, and not the strawberries themselves.  

I'll let you know later this spring if I managed to send myself to the ER or if I gained 5 pounds eating shortcakes with clotted cream.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 17, 2022)

Saw our first Mountain Boomer lizard today. He is a small one. Hope he eats lots of bugs and gets big.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 18, 2022)

Cool! I wonder why they call them Mountain Boomers?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 18, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> Cool! I wonder why they call them Mountain Boomers?


No one knows for sure, but perhaps because early settlers mistook the sound of wind blowing through canyons to be some animal, and this collared lizard seemed a likely suspect. But, like most lizards, it is voiceless. It is the state reptile of Oklahoma. They are quite bold and do not mind folks getting pretty close to observe them. We see quite a few here.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 18, 2022)

The big bushy green you see on the left from this angle is my miniature rose. There are five hybrid roses down and to the right. I may have to cover them mid-week, as we're have a chance of a freeze after today's rain.

We've edged the border with blocks we scrounged on the property and picked up for free from craigslist.

In this picture:


I've started pulling the undesirable plants. I use a garden claw tool to loosen the soil. Then I use the grabber you can see in the wagon to pick them off and shake off the soil.

I have a plum, two peaches, a dogwood and two pecans planted in the corners and either side of the entry.

When the peaches were in bloom, I hand pollinated them because they aren't self-pollinating and I have just those two. Since I only have one plum, I hand-pollinated it with a wild variety.

Once I'm done hand-tilling, I'll plant all the bulbs I have. I'll also be starting seeds on heat mats under lights this weekend. Whatever is still viable and sprouts, I'll plant.

Almost forgot to show what I put in the corner!! These are two crepe myrtle I salvaged from a friend after her husband whacked their tops off. She couldn't bear to see their "dead sticks" in her yard, so to me they came.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 18, 2022)

It might not be a crafty tutu, but dang you have been busy!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks, Kelly. You might still see a crafty tutu yet!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 21, 2022)

Alex786 said:


> One of the best gardening tips you'll ever get is to plan your new garden near a water source. Make sure you can run a hose to your garden site, so you don't have to lug water to it each time your plants get thirsty.


Also great advice when you build a barn! We didn't put a hydrant in so we have to hook two hoses together in the summer (just makes it to the barn door) and in the winter we haul jugs of water out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2022)

Alex786 said:


> One of the best gardening tips you'll ever get is to plan your new garden near a water source. Make sure you can run a hose to your garden site, so you don't have to lug water to it each time your plants get thirsty. The best way to tell if plants need watering is to push a finger an inch down into the soil (that's about one knuckle deep). If it's dry, it's time to water.


That's why I'm not planting any more trees. Anything that has to have water carried to it is refused, no matter how rare or pretty or orphaned. I was offered a very cool old farm implement that would have looked great with plantings in it. But how to water? Out of the question.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2022)

Seems as though everything is really late this year. Larkspurs are just now starting to bloom and they should be finished by now. Seeing a few iris buds, and they should be over. Apple trees are just starting to flower. We say this every year: isn't this the coldest, hottest, windiest, wettest, driest spring ever??


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 21, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> I drool  over the strawberry picture...too bad I'm allergic.
> 
> I have a theory on the allergy, because it developed in my adulthood: I'm wondering if it's the *chemicals* that are used in commercial production, and not the strawberries themselves.
> 
> I'll let you know later this spring if I managed to send myself to the ER or if I gained 5 pounds eating shortcakes with clotted cream.


Same for me and blueberries, I think it is the pesticide. Developed the allergy in my 30's when I lived on an apple orchard. I couldn't even walk through the blueberry acreage without itching and if I ATE them  OMG, the hives. This farmer was heavily into chemicals.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2022)

I have a lot of warm season things to plant. Still too early and no sense getting impatient. I have an odd corn to try, some brown cotton, a new yard-long bean, and just ordered a lemon verbena from Territorial Seeds. I really enjoy its fragrant leaves; running fingers over scented things in the garden is a pleasure.


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 21, 2022)

I’m just trying to keep up with the weeds at the moment... It’ll be a couple of weeks of still unpacking and settling in before we really come to grips with the garden! Our home was a deceased estate and I think the garden was a bit neglected for a few years... There’s a fair amount of lantana, morning glory, bindis, cobbler’s pegs etc. Some self seeded trees that we need to remove. 

I have a gorgeous established garden at this home too! Here are some native Australian plants that are gorgeous at the moment.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 22, 2022)

I like the shape of the stamens in that purple flower. The orange one "Asclepias tuberosa" or butterfly plant in the United States. However, yours look more like a succulent in the bit of leaves I can see. The flowers look a bit different, too.

Do they tempt honeyeaters to visit? If so, do honeyeaters buzz like hummingbirds do?


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 22, 2022)

I am so embarrassed... The purple flower is a tibouchina... NOT an Australian native as I’ve always thought... It’s a South American native.  The orange flowers are actually a native orchid called epidendrem! You could throw them against a wall and they would grow! So hardy!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 22, 2022)

Oooooo!! I like plants you can throw against a wall and they'll grow!! 

Please don't be embarrassed about plant id. If I was embarrassed about each time I needed to be corrected, my blushing face would look like this:


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 22, 2022)

Happy Earth Day Everyone 
Here is a pic of my petunia flowers from last year They came back from stubs


----------



## betwys1 (Apr 22, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> I am so embarrassed... The purple flower is a tibouchina... NOT an Australian native as I’ve always thought... It’s a South American native.  The orange flowers are actually a native orchid called epidendrem! You could throw them against a wall and they would grow! So hardy!



I can handle endless quantities of news about orchids that are hardy! But hardy in Sydney does not mean hardy in arrid SW Oklahoma, I fear....


----------



## Kelly (Apr 22, 2022)

Humming Bird Moths! 2 of them! Do you see em?? Do you see em???


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 23, 2022)

Yes!! I see 'em, I see 'em!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2022)

Planted my ornamental corn, brown cotton, and yard long beans today. Hope the ground is warm enough. Weather looks warm for the next week. Carried my cacti out to their summer home. So glad to have them out of the house, and they are happier too. Wind has been terrible, but we just do what we have to do anyway.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2022)

I think hummingbird moths are the weirdest thing ever. When I first heard about them I didn't believe they were a real thing! I found out last summer we have them here but I have never seen one. Are they really a moth? Fragile like a moth? See, I still have my doubts !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2022)

Cayuse said:


> I think hummingbird moths are the weirdest thing ever. When I first heard about them I didn't believe they were a real thing! I found out last summer we have them here but I have never seen one. Are they really a moth? Fragile like a moth? See, I still have my doubts !


They turn into the disgusting tomato horn worm. Enjoy them as moths.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2022)

Mother Nature sure can have some oddities!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 24, 2022)

At first we mistook them as hummingbirds until my hubby saw their weird long tongue thingy come out. They kinda fly around like hummingbirds, they aren’t as slow as moths. They arent as skittish as hummingbirds either, you can walk right up next to them. They are much bigger than your standard moth, they are about the size of a hummingbird. I think they are really cool. Its a good thing I don’t like nor grow tomatoes!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 24, 2022)

https://extension.colostate.edu/topic-areas/insects/hornworms-and-hummingbird-moths-5-517/



The link above is to a Colorado State University information sheet about "hummingbird moths". You'll note that only tomato hornworms and tobacco hornworms are particularly detrimental to cultivated crops. I've mentioned before that I may sacrifice a plant or two so that my predatory wasps can reproduce. 

If you decide to start picking caterpillars to save your plants and feed your feathered friends, look for the white stripes on the sides. Tobacco hornworms have diagonal white stripes, like wisps of cigarette smoke rising up their sides. (That's how I remember the difference between them.) Tomato hornworms have v-shaped white stripes on their sides.

I pick them off most of the time, though they hang on tightly! They blend well with foliage, so at the first sight of munched leaves I closely scrutinize the stems and undersides of leaves.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2022)

Planted my pod corn, brown cotton, and yard long seeds. Probably too early but those warm days are devious. Went from 90, to 41 last night. I think the soil is warm enough for the seeds, though.

Finally have to give up and start trapping raccoons. They are tearing up my garden water features and terrorizing the remaining goldfish. I know it is partly because the farm ponds are dry. We are pretty much live and let live, but they have to go. Predictions are for hot, dry summer for us. Not good, but just have to work around Nature.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 29, 2022)

I thought this was more appropriate here than in the funnies thread.


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 30, 2022)

May rethink having peas this week!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 30, 2022)

Four raccoons so far and we know there is at least one more. Interestingly, all have severe mange. Their hides are scratched and bleeding and the fur comes off in tufts. A local Ranger said they have mange. Poor creatures; think how miserable they are. Other people I've talked to who are trapping raccoons say the same thing. I wonder why this would be so widespread in the raccoon population? Beware for your dogs outdoors! And I need to be watchful working in the plants in the area where the raccoons were around the water garden.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 30, 2022)

Usually these things happen when an area is overpopulated. Also, I know that there's a genetic component with demodectic mange in dogs. Wonder if there it's the same in raccoons?

Also, if they're in poor condition I'd be extra watchful for rabies. We've had several foxes in NC with it this year, and they've been in poor condition too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 30, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Usually these things happen when an area is overpopulated. Also, I know that there's a genetic component with demodectic mange in dogs. Wonder if there it's the same in raccoons?
> 
> Also, if they're in poor condition I'd be extra watchful for rabies. We've had several foxes in NC with it this year, and they've been in poor condition too.


Good idea to be watchful, for those of us with rural gardens. O
ne of our mountain boomers by a Bowl of Beauty peony. Such a gorgeous plant! I only discovered them a few years ago and wonder where they've been all my life!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 1, 2022)

Happy May Day, from our micro-farmstead to everyone!

Edited to ask: have any of you used one of those flexible, expanding/contracting hoses? If so, how durable were they? Were they worth the space savings they offer? Or am I better off purchasing another heavy-duty 100' hose to reach all sides of my micro-farmstead?


----------



## Taz (May 1, 2022)

Love the roses!
Yes please, I was thinking about those hoses as I was pulling my 100ft heavy stiff hose out to get the water done in the stalls this morning. Has anyone used one, do they last well?????


----------



## Edelweiss (May 1, 2022)

I have seen and used them at shows. Basically the consensus seems to be that they're great for use like that, in shows or barns but they don't really stand up to heavy wear, if they were out in a field for example.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 1, 2022)

Thank you Edelweiss, that's the type of information I'm looking for.

Thanks for the compliments, too. Glad y'all like the roses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 2, 2022)

My heirloom pod corn is coming up! I got the seeds from the Ukraine last fall. Hoping they do well here and I can harvest some for autumn decorating.
My yard longs are popping out also. I was discouraged earlier, but am feeling more garden-hopeful now.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 2, 2022)

Beautiful flowers Silver City


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2022)

We finally got rain this week! Lots of rumbling thunder and a light show. A little wind, but not bad. We got 1.23". The most we've had at one time in 8 months. This should green up the pastures, but won't fill the ponds. I was afraid the storm would destroy the roses and peonies, but they held up well. We should get wild flowers now, too!
Here is a bloom from our Oklahoma rose. It is making quite a show this year. The fragrance fills a room.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 6, 2022)

My Amaryllis flowers are blooming


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2022)

I use those expandable hoses in the barn. I get 1 or 2 years out of the cheap ones. This year I bought a more expensive "Pocket Hose" and it was MUCH sturdier but also much heavier, so I went back to the cheap ones and put the more expensive one out in the garden, not sure how long it will hold up out there but it seems well made. Amazon has the cheap ones18.00 for 50 ft.


----------



## Cayuse (May 6, 2022)

Every one has such pretty flowers and it's still cold here! My daffodils and azalea! have gone by and nothing else is close to blooming. Lilac blossoms are forming though!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 7, 2022)

The Lilacs!!! You'll be heading into REAL spring soon!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2022)

There are some very old lilac borders around here by abandoned houses. But I have tried to grow one and the grasshoppers devoured it. So what did the old timers have or know that we don't have/know? A fond memory as a girl was taking a lilac cutting to school for the teacher. She kept a vase on her desk for all the flowers students brought.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 9, 2022)

Marsha, it's a real downer when the insects munch away on our precious plants. I always try to assess my garden. What things DON'T get eaten? Why? What things get eaten a bit, but make strong recoveries? Are there plants that don't seem to get eaten at all (even if they're considered weeds) and could they be used as companion plants to repel the munchers?

My place has it's own tiny micro-climate and has very different features from properties even 3-4 blocks away. I'm always observing those differences and noting how Nature adapts herself, as well as trying to learn how I can best mimic her.

I've attached a few links about propagating lilacs for you to review:









You can Propagate Lilacs from Suckers


Easy way to propagate lilacs from suckers. Faster than cuttings and sooner to bloom. Enjoy another way to get more Lilacs!




www.flowerpatchfarmhouse.com




.



Untitled Document








Lilac Propagation | Lilac Propagation by Cuttings







sites.psu.edu





I'd also be asking myself these questions:

What do the abandoned homesites have to offer that my garden lacks? Are there companion plants growing there that I could incorporate with my own lilacs? Would it be possible to harvest suckers from any of these sites?

Science has made many strides recently, in how it recognizes the ways plants communicate. If harvesting suckers, try to take several from each location, and with plenty of soil from the surrounding area. This will help inoculate your growing media with familiar organisms and chemicals for your suckers to thrive.

Also, if your pricing rooting hormones, compare them to cinnamon (in all it's forms). Cinnamon is a very good option for encouraging root growth and, if I remember correctly, does have anti-fungal properties! Below, I've included a link to a research article from The National Center for Biotechnology I formation:









Plant communication: Mediated by individual or blended VOCs?


Plants emit volatile organic compounds (VOCs) as a means to warn other plants of impending danger. Nearby plants exposed to the induced VOCs prepare their own defense weapons in response. Accumulated data supports this assertion, yet much of the evidence ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





After watching a nature program that mentioned how acacia trees communicate when grazed by giraffes, I found this interesting video on YouTube:



As you can see, I have a very inquisitive and quick mind about the world around us. I just wish my body was as quick!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 9, 2022)

I have a tree book that discusses the idea about plants "communicating". It's an interesting idea. I know trees definitely form an ecology.
The old lilacs are totally neglected. They usually seem to grow away from the houses a little, in a row/hedge, and the grass around them is bermuda. Whether they were cared for as young plants, no one knows. Possibly planting two or more would give them a better chance to thrive.
I do think I have a tendency to overwater most things, especially new plantings.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 9, 2022)

Oh, forgot to mention that I've decided against the collapsible hose. The consensus seems to be that it's great for light backyard use. For my situation, I'm better off with a traditional heavy-duty hose.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 10, 2022)

This isn't exactly in my garden. They fall into the "bug predators" category. The old paint bucket is hanging on my back porch. If you listen closely in the video you can *just barely* hear teeny tiny cheeps (when the banging in the background stops).

I have a batchelor cardinal who has joined this Carolina wren family. He helps feed the babies, which research tells me isn't unusual. I was surprised to learn that, since cardinals can act a bit like bullies at the feed and water stations. I'm still trying to get a picture of him near the nest bucket.


View attachment 20220509_185234.mp4


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2022)

Our garden club met today. We are finally getting back into a regular meeting schedule. The hostess has a beautiful garden to tour. We had a silent auction and I won some gardening gloves and a weather stick. Some members dug up a few plants from the hostess' garden. Next meeting we will be painting the gourds I grew last year. I'll get the bird holes drilled. The sites I looked at said 1 1/2".


----------



## Capriole (May 14, 2022)

We had one of those hoses...the thing I hated about them are if you have it on a spool you have to unspool the whole thing to use it....also if it lays in dirt while you use it when it contracts again it gets all gritty...I don't recall it being very durable .

I got a rose I've been looking for ever since I saw the picture online (Eyeconic Plum Lemonade)....it wasn't blooming when I bought it so I had to wait until it bloomed to make sure it was labeled correctly.
The blooms are a little worse for wear because the buds were a bit beat up.




This is what it looks like in better condition.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 14, 2022)

Very pretty. I love the name. I'd buy just for that


----------



## kimbalina (May 14, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I have a tree book that discusses the idea about plants "communicating". It's an interesting idea. I know trees definitely form an ecology.



This book sounds great. What is the name of it? I have heard they communicate via fungi?


----------



## kimbalina (May 14, 2022)

Mostly just more weeding and pruning. I’m learning about more weeds, discovered a Japanese sunflower on our property as big as a tree! Chopped down a massive tobacco plant! I have been using my powers against the green cestrum that is everywhere, I feel so satisfied digging ip their gnarly roots, pulling at the strong long tendrils underground! It’s a long war against the onion weed, and so many competing priorities/weeds!! I’m very determined though! I want to get Apaché rigged up with some baskets to carry my weeds around with me. He loves weeding with me. He maybe thinks I’m grazing with him as I rip out all the weeds


----------



## kimbalina (May 14, 2022)

I would love to know the name of this rose, it’s very fragrant and lovely. I’ve never grown roses myself so very chuffed to be taking over care of this one. I’m calling it peach sherbert!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> Mostly just more weeding and pruning. I’m learning about more weeds, discovered a Japanese sunflower on our property as big as a tree! Chopped down a massive tobacco plant! I have been using my powers against the green cestrum that is everywhere, I feel so satisfied digging ip their gnarly roots, pulling at the strong long tendrils underground! It’s a long war against the onion weed, and so many competing priorities/weeds!! I’m very determined though! I want to get Apaché rigged up with some baskets to carry my weeds around with me. He loves weeding with me. He maybe thinks I’m grazing with him as I rip out all the weeds ❤


Moving to a new property is always a discovery! Sounds like you have the knowledge and energy to git 'er done!
Good idea to get Apache to help. I had a back pack for my horses at one time; when we went on walks I let them carry the litter I picked up.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> This book sounds great. What is the name of it? I have heard they communicate via fungi?


The Secret Life of Trees. My son, an arborist, gave it to me. It's a little far out--sort of treating trees as though they are people--but thought provoking.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 15, 2022)

Kimbalina, if you could share some pictures of buds, leaves, and canes, I can try to help identify it.

Also, where is it growing? What size are the flowers, as well as the height and width. Sandy or rich soil and things like that. Since there are no native Australian roses (though "Boronia serrulata" sounds lovely, with it's pretty flowers and scented leaves!), we should be able to scrounge up a name for you. If it smells half as nice as it looks, you've gotten a very lucky find indeed.


----------



## kimbalina (May 18, 2022)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Kimbalina, if you could share some pictures of buds, leaves, and canes, I can try to help identify it.
> 
> Also, where is it growing? What size are the flowers, as well as the height and width. Sandy or rich soil and things like that. Since there are no native Australian roses (though "Boronia serrulata" sounds lovely, with it's pretty flowers and scented leaves!), we should be able to scrounge up a name for you. If it smells half as nice as it looks, you've gotten a very lucky find indeed.


Thanks for the offer in some help IDing this rose! I’m sad to report that that rose died a week ago (my picture was a week or two old) and so I cannot measure it. I could say it was medium size width and maybe small to medium depth?? It seems to be enjoying the soil my chickens most adore dust bathing in so I’m guessing it’s pretty sandy… but kinda rich too?? I feel like I’m failing at providing any really useful info. Here are some photos!


----------



## kimbalina (May 19, 2022)

I also have this monster!! Also deeply fragrant. Many clusters that have now fruited. It’s much taller than me. My chickens jumped in to give a sense of scale.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2022)

I get a little discouraged about gardening any more. I did pick some green beans, a couple of ice cabbages, and kale. The squash are growing--hope we get fruit before the squash bugs find them. My brown cotton is looking vigorous. But for the time and money expended, it is disappointing.
A beautiful flower popped out on one of my cacti this morning! I had to run for the camera. The blooms only last a day. And one of the mountain boomer lizards is getting bigger; he posed while basking this morning.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 18, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I get a little discouraged about gardening any more. I did pick some green beans, a couple of ice cabbages, and kale. The squash are growing--hope we get fruit before the squash bugs find them. My brown cotton is looking vigorous. But for the time and money expended, it is disappointing.
> A beautiful flower popped out on one of my cacti this morning! I had to run for the camera. The blooms only last a day. And one of the mountain boomer lizards is getting bigger; he posed while basking this morning.View attachment 47644
> View attachment 47645


Boomer sure has a long tail  Pretty flower too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 18, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> Boomer sure has a long tail  Pretty flower too.


I know! It's hard to get the whole lizard in a photo without missing some tail.
I was watering pots this morning and a plain garden lizard came onto the patio and was sipping in the spilled water. I've never seen a lizard drink before.


----------



## chandab (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm not much of a gardener, so haven't really followed this thread very closely, but...
I've been trying to raise potatoes in a "container" for a couple years. My container is an old leaky stock tank, it might be a 100 gallon tank, but I'm not sure. In 2020, I got a late start, so only got like 3 potatoes. Last year, nothing but weeds came up; severe drought. Both those years I just used grocery store potatoes. This year I bought seed potatoes, and as far as I can tell, every one I planted has sprouted. Here's hoping, mid-August I can start digging potatoes.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2022)

chandab said:


> I'm not much of a gardener, so haven't really followed this thread very closely, but...
> I've been trying to raise potatoes in a "container" for a couple years. My container is an old leaky stock tank, it might be a 100 gallon tank, but I'm not sure. In 2020, I got a late start, so only got like 3 potatoes. Last year, nothing but weeds came up; severe drought. Both those years I just used grocery store potatoes. This year I bought seed potatoes, and as far as I can tell, every one I planted has sprouted. Here's hoping, mid-August I can start digging potatoes.


Whoo hoo!
I'm going to try potatoes next year in a bucket. I had them in my tractor tire raised beds for a few years, and then they got scab. I read that once the soil in infected with that, it never goes away. I don't want to empty those giant tires! I've read of people have good luck growing them in buckets.


----------



## chandab (Jun 19, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Whoo hoo!
> I'm going to try potatoes next year in a bucket. I had them in my tractor tire raised beds for a few years, and then they got scab. I read that once the soil in infected with that, it never goes away. I don't want to empty those giant tires! I've read of people have good luck growing them in buckets.


Sounds worth trying, and a large bucket could be dumped and refilled if scab became an issue.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 19, 2022)

Kimbalina, I'm afraid I'm not much help with your roses. I'm going to keep searching, because that fragrant, lavender bush rose with those SPECTACULAR hips is exactly what I'm looking for!! Wish you were closer so I could buy a big bunch of them from you and grow them out.

Not much for gardening news here. Though overall it's been a cooler-ish year, we have record-breaking heat and humidity for 12-14 days, then rain a day or two with cool nights, then right back to heat.

What little I've done this year, I'm struggling to adjust my caretaking to these wonky weather patterns. What I CAN say is this: full sun plants now sunburn if they have more than 6 hours a day of full sun. They prefer no more than 4-6 hours, with dappled light in afternoons. Semi-shade lovers want dappled light all day. Anything touched by sun, sunburns. Full shade plants want the darkest spots possible. 

This applies to my vegetables as well. Even the sunflowers and roses are struggling. It's definitely a different world.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 19, 2022)

Kimbalina these look similar:









Blue for You


Buy Blue for You from David Austin with a 5 year guarantee and expert aftercare.




eu.davidaustinroses.com





The description doesn't say anything about hips. I think yours is taller. The semi-double petals, pale/white throat withe yellow stamens and pistols, as well as the petal shape, seemed the closest match though.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2022)

Pod corn has begun to tassel! Really hoping I can harvest enough to use for autumn decorating. Yard long green beans bearing now. I've harvested most of the onions.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2022)

Wee ears forming. Whoo hoo! And definitely as high as an elephant's eye now. Squash blooming; I like to plant late as sometimes it avoids being doomed by squash bugs and borers. I think there are more pollinators this year. Maybe because we have fewer chickens??? One more cabbage to pull; I think I'd better do it in this heat.
Also enjoying lemon thyme and lemon verbena in the garden. So nice to run my hands over the stems.
I was pretty discouraged earlier, but I'm feeling better about the garden now.


----------



## Capriole (Jul 8, 2022)

Went to the nursery the other day and found this Regal Geranium 'Bermuda Rose' Pink. I've never seen one with flowers like this. After a search it looks like they might have a red version...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 8, 2022)

That is a gorgeous geranium! How could you resist?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 28, 2022)

My cactus is loving this hot dry weather. Today three blooms opened! Too bad they only last one day.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 28, 2022)

Wow! Just gorgeous! Kinda other worldly.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 28, 2022)

I agree, Dragon Hill! I wonder what they'd look like under a black light at night??


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 28, 2022)

We are getting a really good harvest this year! We also have eggplant, strawberries, cantaloupe and honeydew melons. Even though I thinned our peach tree it still snapped with all the fruit. Ate so much pie and cobbler I can't look at a peach for a while! And plums galore! Now I need to start making tomato sauce. I just freeze it flat in ziplock bags. 

I got one random tomato plant this year for the full size tomato and can't remember what it's calle so I'm kicking myself because they are delicious and prolific! I do compost my chicken manure and use that and the plants get huge.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 29, 2022)

What a lovely harvest, Willow Flats! I know your family must be enjoying it.

As far as the tomatoes go, you could keep some seed to grow out for next year. If it's a heritage variety, or not a hybrid variety, you might be pleasantly surprised. I generally get one or two volunteers every year and they're always delicious.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 30, 2022)

Dang Willow I’m jealous! I can’t get anything to grow or bloom this year, too hot, no rain and I haven’t been watering daily


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 31, 2022)

Kelly said:


> Dang Willow I’m jealous! I can’t get anything to grow or bloom this year, too hot, no rain and I haven’t been watering daily


It's hot here too, but we have drip systems set on a timer, otherwise I wouldn't have anything either!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2022)

Enjoyed this spot in my flowerbed this morning. We had a couple of cooler days and a rain, so things are much happier. Caster bean, four oclocks, crepe myrtle, and snow on the mountain. The caster bean is just sending up its flower spike. I've never grown those before, as I know they are toxic. But my horses are safe, so that's okay.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 26, 2022)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Enjoyed this spot in my flowerbed this morning. We had a couple of cooler days and a rain, so things are much happier. Caster bean, four oclocks, crepe myrtle, and snow on the mountain. The caster bean is just sending up its flower spike. I've never grown those before, as I know they are toxic. But my horses are safe, so that's okay.


Nice to see this in the heat of summer


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 13, 2022)

Dwarf crepe myrtle is one of my favorites. It looks so good draped over boulders.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 14, 2022)

Thanks for sharing Marsha. I didn't know there dwarf crepe myrtle.


----------



## kimbalina (Oct 20, 2022)

Spring has sprung and with all the crazy rain we’ve had and now the warmth everything is looking like heaven, verdant and lush!! The coriander I grew from seed bolted months ago but continues to grow and is taller than me now! I like to get mixed seed packets like cottage mix and bee and beneficial bug mix as well as lots of random flowers and give the packets to the kids to plant so stuff grows everywhere and I don’t always know what it is except that it’s beautiful. The bees seem to love my coriander more than anything! Once the seeds have started to dry I will harvest them to make biltong. I was born in South Africa so I have to eat biltong all the time!!


----------



## kimbalina (Oct 20, 2022)

Also grapes are growing… On the fenceline by the horses… who knew horses love to eat grape vines but they do! Luckily it’s climbed right up onto my banksia rose and there are some that they cannot reach! My fight against the weeds is ongoing… I’ve pulled out tonnes of bindis by hand but with this rain it is too hard to keep up. I keep at it… Can’t let them win… I’m in it for the long term!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2022)

Temperatures dipped and I had to move my cacti indoors. We were using a pot lifter to try to move the saguaro and it fell over onto my husband's arm. He was ready to put it in the compost, as you can imagine. But I've had it since it was 2" tall, purchased at the botanical garden in Phoenix in 1998. I hate to give up on it. I put a box around it and we used a dolly to get it indoors. I have to fix the dirt and get it situated. It grew amazingly this summer--about 5" I think. It usually does not grow in the winter in the house. Next year it will have to have a patio size pot--or we will need to move to the desert...


----------



## kimbalina (Dec 18, 2022)

I love growing corn! I love that it grows straight up so doesn’t need a lot of room. You can squeeze it in around the flowers! The kids love to pick and eat the cobs raw straight off the plant.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 18, 2022)

kimbalina said:


> I love growing corn! I love that it grows straight up so doesn’t need a lot of room. You can squeeze it in around the flowers! The kids love to pick and eat the cobs raw straight off the plant.View attachment 48808
> View attachment 48809


Looks as though you will have a very good crop!


----------



## Kelly (Sunday at 9:24 AM)

My 4 orchards are getting ready to bloom! I have to post these boring pics because once they start blooming they are usually so spectacular that you’ll think I just got them from the grocery store, so here is the proof  they usually only bloom once a year for me around Valentine’s Day.





Anyone else grow orchards?


----------



## kimbalina (Sunday at 5:01 PM)

I’m excited now, Kelly! Looking forward to seeing the blooms!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sunday at 6:42 PM)

Congratulations on your eureka! Ive had a couple and they bloomed for me but i got tired of them and gave them to fellow garden club member. Not a houseplant girl.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Monday at 9:15 AM)

I always thought orchards were suppose to die after blooming....


----------



## Kelly (Monday at 9:29 AM)

Dragon Hill said:


> I always thought orchards were suppose to die after blooming....


Nope, most people just kill them or get rid of them. A year is a long time to wait for blooms. Mine desperately need to be replanted, I need to figure out how to do that, you can see the roots growing everywhere.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Monday at 9:35 AM)

I love orchids (I looked up how to spell them) but never have tried one. I'm sure I would kill it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Monday at 11:16 AM)

Kelly said:


> Nope, most people just kill them or get rid of them. A year is a long time to wait for blooms. Mine desperately need to be replanted, I need to figure out how to do that, you can see the roots growing everywhere.


The roots are supposed to do that. They are aerial in the wild and just hang onto trees.


----------



## Kelly (Monday at 2:01 PM)

Yes, orchids!! LOL LOL! They are so easy to grow. Just water once a week, I use warm water in winter and never let them sit in water.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Yesterday at 2:13 PM)

Worked at cleaning part of my flower beds today. Always difficult during these unseasonably warm January days to get carried away with pruning and removing leaves. But the dead purple fountain grass had to go.


----------

